# Woking Nuffield Part 16



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

MrWildCat *stretches and yawns* - Ho-hum another exciting Monday  

Beaker: Sorry to hear about your flooding incident, nothing worse then a houseful of water  

Everyone else - hi all!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Bendy & KTX - well done on the embies girlies, loadsa luck for today    

Emma, sorry to hear you have had to worry again about the bleeding, I hope all is re-assuring and well at the next scan, keep us posted   

Beaker - sorry to hear of your sickness, but as Emma says its a good sign   Hope the decorating under the circumstances doesnt prove too tasking  

Hello to everyone else Alisha, Minow, Gill,Mr/s Wilcat, NVH and anyone else I forgot   

I'll be a bit in and out this week as finalising and busy with last minute wedding stuff and will be off line from noon on Thursday for 3 weeks. Will miss you all but hope to come back to some positive news

           

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys very excited today, didn't sleep too much last night,when you think about it from this afternoon Bendy and I will be 2 weeks pregnant we just have to hope they stay in place during the next two weeks. - I know I am a bit loopy arnt I but I think it is a more positive way to think of it, rather than has it worked or not!.

Lets hope both Bendy's and my Embies have been growing really nice and strong I am so tempted to call to see how they are doing!!!!

Emma I hope the scan goes ok today Cant wait to hear everything is all growing nice and strong...

Ktx[br]: 14/08/06, 10:22On other threads they mention that we should have a full bladder for transfer is that right as noone has mentioned that to me before?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning ladies, hope you all had a good weekend.

Emma - sorry that things are still a stressy again but your body has been through loads and I think you are right to 
relax and take things easy.  Some people get spotting all the way through their pg!

Beaker - sorry for the house full of water! doesn't sound good at all!

Kate and Bendy - hope your embies are dividing away nicely and I wish you loads and loads of luck for ET today!    

Cheesy - how exciting....when is your actual wedding day?

Hi Mr Wildcat.

Well af still hasn't shown for me! arghhhhhh!! I am no on cd 35 today! Is there anything the clinic can do?  do you think i should call them? I really really don't want af to show when i'm on holiday - what a bummer that would be !!! 

xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Not loopy at all  wildcat and I thought exactly the same way  If I'd had my way we would have been testing every day throughout the 2ww "just in case" (now THAT'S loopy).

Good luck to you and to Bendy plenty of   to you both and we'll keep our fingers crossed for both of you.

Only another week and the wildcat's are back on the trail again - and this time everything will go right, even if I have to hang wildcat upside down from the ceiling for a fortnight and play pre-recorded sticky messages at her tummy through a megaphone ...


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Do we need a full bladder for et?

KTx did you call Woking- i was tempted to call and see how they are doing i would hate to get there and have some bad news.      I'm sure we will both be fine!

Ok, so when i go what happens.............do i have time to chat to the consultant and embryologist about the 1 or 2 issue before I'm actuality on the bed with my legs in stirrups............omg is there stirrups?  Do we lay there after? I  so excited but  feel sick with nerves.

Went out last night with all my friends for drinks and dinner (coke for me) and they were like what you up to tomo and i said........getting pregnant!  Its SOOOOOOOO weird!  

Anyways I'm going to go as i could nervously ramble on and on and on !

Hope all you sexy ladies and Mr wildcat are good today.xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning everyone.

*Bendy and KT* - Sending you lots of  for transfer today. Enjoy seeing the little embies on the screen and then get plenty of rest this week. We will be here to keep you sane during your 2WW.
*Bendy * - I don't think that you need a full bladder for E/T. When you go to the treatment room you will get ready (like you would for a scan so you undress from the waist down in the toilet next door and then go into the consulting room with the atractive blue sheet on. The Nurse, Embrologist and consultant will then come in to talk about how well your embies have divided and discuss the transfer. You can then watch the little embies on the screen as they prepare them into the transfer tubey thing. You then lie back and let Mr C do his thing. I am sure he will be gentle and talk you through the process at each step. You will be fine.

*Beaker* - Sorry to hear about your sickness and then your flooding. Things really aren't going smoothly for you. Sending you a  and try not to overdo things.
*Emma * - Sorry to hear that you are still having a tough time especially as your partner is away. Get plenty of rest and you know where we are if you need anything. 
*Gill * - yeah you have started treatment again. Fingers crossed that you get a  this time.
*Sarah* - I agree that it is a good idea to postphone our get together until everyone is fit and well again.
*Alisha * - welcome back from your holidays. When are you starting again my love?
*Minow and Mr & Mrs Wildcat * - not long for you guys now till you start again 
*NVH* - A/F was a bit late for me, but if you are worried then definately give the clinic a call.
*Cheesy * - I hope this week isn't too stressful for you in the build up to your wedding day and that you have a fabulous time.

I think that the weather today sums up my grey mood. I had a wicked time on Saturday at the dinner dance but suffered a bit yesterday from a little too much wine . It was my last blow out as I am going to be good now and get back into a healthy diet ready for starting treatment again next month. When we got home we had a call from our friend to say that they had just had a little boy. I am happy for them, and knew the birth was iminent, but still is a little stab in the heart. Out of all my close friends, I was the first to get married and say that I wanted kids but I am the only one still waiting. I am so glad that I have found you guys as you understand how I feel and I can be open if I have an off day.

Jules xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi ladies and gent  

Thanks NVH, I get married on Saturday, pleeeeease let the sun shine  but will be off line from Thursday morning until about the 6th September, so hope to come back to some good news. Sorry the old   hasnt shown yet   here's a little af dance          

Bendy/Kate - I wasnt told to have a full bladder, I arrived, was shown to a room, legs up, serving hatch open (the embro ladies the other side with your embies) told how many cells and confirmed our names and DOB's and then Mr Curtis head down and they were in, all about 5 minutes. Then next door with the nurse to explain the test they gave me and what to do on CD 14 D-Day   Short and thankfully sweet   Then the brain damage really sets in.............. sorry  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

Jules -we have been together the longest (13 years) with our circles of friends aswell and the only couple to try the longest and a few months back, be childless and pregnant'less, here's hopeing your time comes very soon honey


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Cheesy - Thanks. My DH had a dream a little while ago when we were on our first IVF cycle that it would work for us 2nd time round. So we have our fingers crossed that this was more of a preminition and our dream will soon come true soon.

Here is a little sun dance for you for saturday
                    

Jules xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!!

I desperately needed a wee before ET and was told that was fine, as I was fearful for poor old "Mr R" being in the firing line , you need to be as comfy and relaxed as poss!! Good luck girls!! its an amazing feeling seeing them on the telly and then knowing they are bobbing around in you!!


Cheesy I really will be praying for sunshine for your big day , enjoy every single second, its a magical day, I can remember every tiny bit of ours as if it was yesterday!!

Beaker so sorry about the flood!! you just dont need the stress love, try and remain as even and calm as you can lots of deep breaths!!

Emma sorry your still having a scarey time!! are you still having accupuncture ?? 

Jules you go girl  Im glad you had a final blow out!! Its going to be your turn this time   we had all my fav's friday night, king prawns, champers and a very late night!! ooo I live on the edge  

I started DR last night, its nice to feel pro-active again rather than just floating in limbo land!!

Love at everyone else 

Gill


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the af dance cheesy - hope it works!  Hope it will be sunshine all the way for you on Saturday!  Fingers tightly crossed ....

Bendy - I didn't have a full bladder for ET, in fact I went for wee just beforehand.  I must say i was soo embarrassed   when I went
for ET.  I didn't know what to expect and me and dh burst out lauging like a couple of kids.  Its very similar to when you have the scans,
except the bed is a lot higher and your bits are at the cons eye level (in our case it was Mr R), so obviously they can see what they are doing! 
It wouldn't be so bad if it was just you and the cons, but when you have an audience too, its just a little embarrassing    
I am sure you will be fine though & your excitement will take over anyway.  Apart from what cheesy said, they clean you  with some solution and cotton wool, and then the embies are passed to the cons for transfer.  Its all very quick.
One of the girls from another board going to Nuffield used her camera phone to take a pic of the embies 
on the screen, so it may be an idea if you want to do that.  I wish I had known about that before!

Chin up Jules, its not nice seeing babies all over the place....I am surrounded by pg ladies.  Luckily my boss is going on maternity leave on Friday so I don't get to hear about every single kick, symptom etc from Monday to Friday.  Plus there are another 2 pg ladies on my floor! 

Gill - happy deregging!  mmmm champers! 

xx

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

morning all from a soggy ash vale. 

well I've found a cure for morning sickness- flood your house. I hope to god this is just because I'm thinking about other things and not because..... aaggghhhh - still scan tomorrow so will find out 

good luck to those having e/t today.

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Beaker


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy 

I'd really like to be in my 6th/7th week without a disaster happening. Last time I was 7 weeks pg we were about to exchange house contracts and our buyer dropped out  - if it isnt one thing its another


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello 
Hope everyone is ok today

Got a few questions has anyone had *HCG (pregnyl) * injection with or without cyclogest to support luteal phase after ET?

There's a few of us waiting to start again, Do you think its better to wait after 1 or 2 af's?

Alisha x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Alisha

I was given pregnl but not sure I can answer your questions as it worked for me, thank god but I do know its out of your system after about 10 dpt whereas cyclogest you have to take for much longer whatever the result

Is this correct ladies   

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Cheesy
sorry a few more q's! 
Did you have a couple of injections after ET? 
Did you take cyclogest as well?
Why did they suggest Pregnyl for you? If you don't mind me asking?

Have a wonderful wedding day. It must be very exciting! Are you having the full works? church etc . . 

Alisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry no time for personals at work.

Bendy and kate good luck  

Had my scan at epu and bubs is still there with a heartbeat have to go back next monday as they reckon bubs is measuring 5.1mm but when i rung woking after they said thats rubbish i was 7.2mm on friday and bubs cant shrink can only stop growing  so going back next monday and if they say oh yeah your 7 weeks i will say ok whatever...and wont go back 

Hi to everyone else
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

glad the heartbeat is still visable and strong   Some clinics and hospital(s) measure differently, some crown to rump, some the whole sac, I might be wrong but that might be a reason why   Perhaps worth asking  

Alisha, I was given pregnl cause I only got 6 eggs and if you dont produce that many they dont give you Cyclogest incase you develop OHSS. I never took cyclogest at all. I had to take pregnl 10,000 the night before EC (Trigger shot) and I think about 500 pregnl 2 days after ET.

Hope this helps
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma, glad that there was still a heartbeat.....come on you bubba!

On the Pregnyl, cyclogest front. They tend to prefer to give you cyclogest if you have developed around 7 + eggs I seem to remember as there is less chance of developing OHS afterwards (you know the bit where you swell up and can end up in hospital...that's also why you have to drink loads of water.) However they don't have to do cyclogest as I have found out. I had an allergic reaction to cyclogest and so will have to have Pregnyl. I had pregnyl with both my IUIs (It was 2 injections then post insemination) and was fine. With Cyclogest (which I had with my IVF) you test after 2 weeks as usual so I don't know that it makes much difference on that front but early testing can lead to a flase result (but then we all know that anyway don't we!!!!!!!!)

  Bendy and Kate   

As for how long to wait before starting again. We had 2 IUIs and 1 IVF in a year and decided after the IVF to wait a little longer before going again. It is pretty tough on your body and mind so I don't think it hurts every now and then to stop and just be "normal" for a bit. Our last IVF failed 3 months ago and we are due to start on the 30th Aug with ICSI and although I obviously in some senses would have loved to have ploughed straight on in order to get that bubba I am actually glad we took time off. I have been able to loose weight and get fit and enjoy a normal month or 2 (plus the fact that I have been soooo busy with work that it would have been impossible to carry straight on). It's actually because of a slow time with work at the end of September, beginning of October that made us plump for now to go again.

ANyway enough waffle. Apparently dh has to close the system down as there is a problem so I have to stop and be disconnected for a while....lunch time anyway!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Minow....boo to dh shutting down the system!   Ktx posted for you on bc....i also posted a 'nuffield post' go check it out!  

Alisha, they told me to wait for 2 afs before starting treatment again.  They prescribe pregnyl if you have a small number of follies like Miinow said, and no
cyclogest.  Not sure about anything else cause I had the hcg and cyclogest.

Emma - am sooo glad they found the heart beat but how frustrating! Even though from what nuffield say the beannie can't shrink it still must leave you stressing about it!  However, people scan differently, even between ann and lindsey there always seems to be a difference.  As long as the lo has a healthy heart beat thats all that matters.  Good luck for Monday anyway!

Beaker - good luck tomorrow, I hope that you manage to get on top of your disaster soon!
xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello to you all 

I was unable to use computer at the weekend but checking to see that you are all ok today.  Positive vibes to everyone 

Feel a bit unable to get involved because still waiting for AF .

Hope you all don't mind me popping up to say hello.  I can't stand this waiting around!  

Best wishes
Budgie


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi guys well we are back from Woking and we now have 1 grade 1 8 cell embryo on board the other was a grade 1 6 cell and we were strongly advised to only have 1 as they were both great quality the other one unfortunatly didnt make it so this must work as we have no frosties.

Bendy hope you got on ok as I didn't see you

Re your medicine debate, I have 10,000 of pregnal on wednesday night before collection and bum bullets since collection but nothing else.

Here is to the longest two weeks of my life

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Good luck honey the 1st week is fine the 2nd week is torture


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for that *cheesy & Minow * 

My dp wants to wait a couple of cycles, which wouldn't be too long I spose  I know I should probably give it a little time as I wanted to jump straight in. . . Mr R said go home and have a talk, even though I said yes yes next cycle! Af has been hiding, so I'm on my longest cycle in years! so I spose its for the best.

*Minow * you're right I need to get fit too and lose some weight so I should use this time productively. Best of luck this time anyhow 

*NVH * Mr R said it made no (medical) difference to wait for 1 or 2 cycles it was really a personal choice thing? But he is hoping that I can have Pregnyl to support the luteal phase as af came early on day 9 of 2ww. Good luck with the FET 

*Kate * best of luck on the 2ww that's a great little emby you have on board - 8 cells wow!

Hi *Budgie*, I know when you're not actually having tx you feel a bit of a spare part! Well we can be liggers together! Is af late? are you due to start on this cycle?

Emma glad the scan went ok ish, is this an nhs hospital?

Alishax


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah alisha bloody nhs kingston hosp thank god im not having my baby there, the dr was a horrible man  

Think you d/h is right about leaving it a little longer as your body needs a rest from those horrible drugs  it is hard though as i would know i would want to keep going right away


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Alisha, I suppose I can't really consider AF late for my cycles !!!  After ist ivf it took 60 days for it to arrive.  I'm on about day 40 at the moment so could be in for a long wait yet.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha - i don't know they say one thing to one person and another thing to someone else!   Personally I would want to wait
for two af's before starting again and I know another lady at nuffield (not on this board) was told the same! As emma said
at least the drugs will be more or less out of your system!  Plus mentally I needed the time out, but thats just my personal choice!
I must admit you do feel a little left out though!
Like you I am also still waiting for af to show!  what cycle day are you on?  I am on cd 35 today!!  

Budgie - OMG can't believe you were that late? do you normally have irregular cycles.  Mine are normally a 32 day cycle
but I have had a 36 day before.  Is your stomach really bloated?
Oh I want mine to come before my holiday!!! 

Kate - good on you and what a fab embie you've got on board!  Just out of curiosity what happened to the other one?  sending you loads
and loads of     vibes!  Hope the 2ww goes as quickly and smoothly as possible! no symptom spotting now!  ^reiki 

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

NVH unfortunatly my other embie has gone to research as they wont freeze only one and they advised against having 2 put back as the quality was so good and we have twins in my family anyway so there would be an increased risk of triplets, I know its sad, and twins would be lovely but we also have to be sensible so have take the advice of the experts.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Average about 40 days.  Worst in the time ttc has been 68, best 22!!!  I wish i had a normal cycle.  I wouldn't mind if it was long just if it was roughly the same each time.  Had bloated tummy and hot flushes a couple of weeks ago, thought af was coming but nothing..................

Mr C put me on low carb diet, said that it may regulate me.  Worked perfect the first month but not again!!!  Must have been a coincidence. Have carried on with it though.  Would kill for some chocolate.........


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

woahhh Budgie thats a long one, can they not give you something to nudge af on a bit?

NVH normally its (20-24) I'm on day 27 now  which is what I got to on my ivf cycle. When/where are you going on holiday?

Emma hope you're going to a nice hospital for pre-care and birth ?

Kate is that what happens to all the left over ones?


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I may ask if it goes on past 60 days.  It may do my body good to wait longer but not my sanity.........


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know dont know I think they are destroyed unless you sign to say you are happy for them to be used for research


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I agree about listening to the experts and at least its gone to a good cause, if they don't have embies to research then
IVF will never improve! It only takes one and if you have twins in the family, who knows you may end up with two anyway !  

Budgie - do you have PCO or PCSO??  I have very very slight PCO and Mr Curtis told me about the low carb diet to and put me on metformin.
I do normally have and af every month and no cysts on my ovaries....he told me that they would have only found this out during stimulation,
otherwise I would have been non the wiser! Its amazing what they find when they dig deep enough!
My stomach is really bloated and I can't tell if its fat or PMT!  its doing my head in especially as I am planning on getting into my
bikini in a couple of weeks!    not gonna be a pretty site with my rather large stomach!!  My bra's are feeling a bit tighter too, can't wait
to take this one off! was even thinking about doing it in the office, but might have to resist til I get home!
I've had the munchies too recently - been craving for popcorn!   ;  

Alisha - I am off to Koh Samui in Thailand.  We went there before for honeymoon and its the best place ever.  can't wait! don't want this
bloaty belly on board cause I LOVE thai food too! and lots of G&T's ofcourse!    I'm leaving on the 27th and back on the 7th Sept!  

I am worried if they give me something to bring af on that its more drugs running through my body when I want to get rid of the dam things!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You lucky person Thailand I would love to go and I love Thai food.  You  are going oon my birthday one day before mine and Bendys test dates   lets hope we both give you some good  news to come back to

Ktx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Nvh.  I think that I have just pco.  Had a scan a few years ago because no af for months and told had pcos.  Months later was told I didn't it was just ovaries were polycystic looking but other than no AF no other symptoms.  Had lap and ovarian drilling.  After blood tests told it was pcos.  Then later it was just ovaries polycystic, so not sure really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you follow the diet and if so do you think it helps?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I do hope so, imagine trying to seive through 2 weeks of posts on here though!  They usually have
access to the internet so may have to have a sneaky peak!  dh will really scream at me though!  
I had to test last time a day before my birthday, lets hope you get the bestest birthday pressie ever! 
I can't think of anyone not liking Thailand, they treat you like royalty and the accommodation is so clean and beautiful!
You can go far wrong with everything they have to offer!

Budgie - gosh you've been mucked about hey!  I always knew I had probs with digesting carbs so was kinda following it anyway.
Its hard though cause Mr C said to have my 5 a day and that was it, but stay away from fruit if poss cause of the insulin.  Which goes
against everything about eating a healthy balanced diet during IVF.  I did get some good eggs though and I had loads and loads
of protein.  It is hard and I find that I really crave carbs before af.....I have my veggies everyday though, so not just eating protein.

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Where is Bendy!!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Just got back- had a long chat with Caroline ....who i now think i  love !  She was soooooo nice
Ktx im so glad that you had good embies....... well done on your little 8 cell......im soo pleased for you  

All 5 of my embies did really well and i had one 8 cell and four  7 cell. 

I only had one put back in-the 8 cell  and i cried lol was so upset at the time and really wanted Mr Curtis to put two in.  He was so positive though and the fact that I have 4 really good quality ones in the freezer he said he wouldnt chance it.  Now i just need to focus on this little bubs!

Feeling better .onwards and upwards!!!

Actually it was 8 cell this morning but it was 9 cell when it went in

KTx did you have troubel with the floods and trees faling over? 

Love to you all.x

B.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey that is great news Bendy, I do believe Mr R and Mr C are right, lets just hope our little embies are happy in there new home and already expanding again, and 4 in the freezer great stuff.

No I was lucky had no problem with the traffic etc as I come from Staines so I came from the other way.

Roll on the next 2 weeks with speed......

ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Bendy thats great news and 4 for the freezer too!  Woohoo you are now techiically pg!    

Which caroline did you see? the pg embryologist?  Me and dh laughed when we saw her cause we thought
that must be the best perk ever! Imagine if you needed ivf, you could fertilise your own eggs in the lab!   

Heres to a very smooth 2weeks with lots and lots of     thinking for you and kate! 

xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

It wasnt the embryologist it was the nurse manager i think.  Glasses with short hair.  She was soo lovely and when i cried she was just so sweet.  Im bloody cross with myself for crying!

I know how funny that we are pregnant!

Hope our embies are snug and warm KTx!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wish I lived on a hill today. I hate insurance companies  I'm freezing cold and fed up of call centres.... 

Bendy & KTx - go rest up and take it easy for a couple of days!  and 

Hope everyone else is ok. You lot can't half gossip


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done bendy that's great and 4 for the freezer you lucky girl now you and kate take it easy now   

NVH I went to Thailand about 15 years ago and it was fantastic, I'm very jealous


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beaker how crap for you.  I hope that you get it sorted out soon, it must be hell for you.  My friends place in Aldershot is also under water.....so much damage!

Lots of warm huggles for you!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Well done honey kate is right Mr r is right about the one   
Yeah that is Caroline she is great she was there before i was rushed to Frimley she got me dressed  also at e/t she held my hand i love Caroline too  im keeping everything crossed for both you girlies,   Bendy are you taking time off


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Yeh I know caroline now, she is really sweet too!  In fact I can't really complain about any of them!

Alisha - i haven't heard anyone say a bad thing about Thailand!  sorry to make you jealous though! 

So what happened in Woking then?  I don't live in Surrey....when was the floods etc, thought it was something
relating only to Beakers house!!!   Sorry Beaker that you are all cold!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

We just had loads and loads of rain yesterday and today, I am very lucky as I live on the River in Staines, however fingers crossed we havent ever flooded yet!!!!! - you watch we will now this winter!!!!

I am getting bored of daytime TV already, however feeling very hungry now watching ready steady cook.....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I had my mums hand to hold!  I wanted her to see the embie.....if i dont say so myself it was beautiful!  I loved the way Mr Curtis was in love with my embie too, he said it was beautiful..textbook and he would have a picture of it for reseach purposes as it was so good.  I could have snogged him. Altho my tears and runny nose may not have been very sexy 4 him!

Caroline was great ! I mentioned you girls on here and she said that she was once called a cow!!  Well i said i would set the record stright!  I LOVE HER!

There was loads of roads shut and the police gave us  a different way to the clinic thank god!  The floods were terrible! So many houses must have been under water!  Such a disaster.

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   you could of snogged him, you love mr c i love mr r    what are we like 

Kate-Are you working today?? as i know you said it was difficult being self employed


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No I had Friday and today off I refuse to go into the office, however I will tomorrow hopefully it will make the days go quicker


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Bendy and Ktx, loadsa luck for the 2 ww


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done you two your offically "keith Cheggers"    fingers, eyes and toes crossed for you both

Poor Beaker my heart goes out to you  

I have spent 3 hours updating my CV this arvo, my job comes to an end at the end of October and I really wanted to be applying for a post of FULL TIME MUM to my own baby, I really struggled to write a positive objective when all I wanted to write was " just to pay the morgage and fund IVF treatment" hey ho life goes on.

Love to you all 

Gill xxxxx

Oooo Thailand, can I come too


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Bendy: congratulations - no doubt there'll be a sticky dance along some time soon  

Beaker: I've never seen a floor-drying dance but here's a stab at it ...
      D R Y  D A M N  Y O U


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no that sounds terrible what happened in woking I had no idea!  Now i understand beaker!!  Sorry a bit slow to catch on! 

I am glad I didn't go to nuffield today, I am so crap with directions and with all the diversions i am sure i would've got lost!  

Gill - if I could squeeze you in my case I would but with all these restrictions I am not sure we would get away with it!    

After a ****e year of a cancelled cycle, and polyp removal op and a BFN we sure need the break to get away from IVF for a bit and the 
whole ttc lark!  Hmmmm wonder if i could sneak on the internet when dh isn't looking to see kates and bendy's results!  

Mr Riddle was excited about my embies too!  Hope he is right about my two frosties!

I'm going to thailand.....i'm going to thailand


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Have a lovely time in thailand honey you lucky girl you


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Night night ladies, sorry havent been on much  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night cheesy- bet you cant wait till saturday good luck honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Emma - would have much preferred a bfp, but Thailand will more than do considering the circumstances.
Maybe I was meant to have a holiday and my little snow babies will do me proud! 

Well I am off to girls, thanks for chatting and speak to you tomorrow.

Beaker - hope things get sorted for you and you don't have a damp miserable evening!  

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Honestly I could cry at the moment. looks like our house is going to be a complete mess for months. It was looking so nice as well


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh beaker im so sorry it must be terrible.

bendy and kt well done gald to hear all went well. sending you lots of                  for the 2ww. 

emma, glad to hear all is well with you, how long are you off work for? are you getting bored at home or are you ok?

NVH, i have been having the same af problem as  our cycle days are exactly the same. my af came today a week late. at my follow up on staurday i asked mr c for progesterone to make af come if she didnt arrive soon. he gave it to me but luckily i didnt need it. you take it for a week then stop and af comes. i have been so desperate for af so i can start tx again, but didnt really want to take more drugs to correct the damage the previous drugs had made. normally my cycles are v regualr. hoping yours comes soon too. 

hi to everyone else. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi luc im back at work today   actually its quite nice in a way really makes the week go quicker  
not long till you'll be starting Luc, are they doing anything different this time 

Beaker-Ahhhh sorry everything is going wrong at the moment mother nature can be such a b*&ch when she wants to


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi emma, 

gald to hear your back at work, must be horrid to be at home alone when df is away. mr c was lovely at our follow up he siggested we try different drugs this time just to see if it makes a difference, gonna have a sniffing dreg and gonal something instead of menopur. we are also gonna have blastocyst transfer. i am having some immune tests done aswell. mr c is gonna do different ones to those i have had before. 

both me and dh are losing a bit of hope and thinking about alternatives like donors but mr c said we didint need to do that yet. he did give me more hope but we will try anything really just to start living our lives again. i feel like im not living just existing, but still cant wait to start tx again. my af was a week late which was driving me   . convinced myself i must be pg then was gutted again when i did a test and it was negtive. 

anyway ill stop rambling, thanks for asking. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Thats good that there testing you for other things and doing blastocyst e/t that will give you a much better chance good luck honey it will be your turn very soon


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Lucy
Your follow up sounds like it was really positive - that's really good, glad they're doing more tests for you, it sounds very complex the immune thing as I've looked into it a little as it crops up with unexplained.
It's interesting isn't it Mr R and Mr C seem to have slightly different outlooks on things, and at our follow up blasts and assisted hatching were pretty much ruled out. .. the only thing maybe different next time is the pregnyll on 2ww...when will you start again?
ALisha x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi alisha, 

My af came today so will start in 21 days yippeee. yes i think your right mr c and mr r do have very different outlooks. i know most think mr r is great but have to be honest im glad to have mr c i think he is more open minded. i think he said yes to blast only cos i want it. he told us the stats were no better and advised us to why he feels the embies are better in the body than out, but i think he is open to going with something if the patient feels strongly and its not gonna be detrimental. i think he understand how hard it is to continue doing the same thing over and over when its not worked before. mind you having said that he did rule anything i mentioned out before this is the first follow up ive had in which he has taken our views on board. i think before he felt so strongly our failure was just down to luck he couldnt see the point in chaging things maybe now he is starting to think it could be something other than luck. 

anyway what bout you when do you start again? what did mr r say at your follow up?

Lucy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Luc

How interesting about the progesterone. Will give the clinic a call if af is not here by weds as I really don't want it to show for my hols. I'll only take it as a last resort though! Thanks for letting me know! Its crap that your af's are so mucked up afterwards....just adds insult to injury!!
Does this mean you can now start in 21 days time?

xx



Luc said:


> oh beaker im so sorry it must be terrible.
> 
> bendy and kt well done gald to hear all went well. sending you lots of                 for the 2ww.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nvh, yes i can start on day 21 of this cycle, cant wait. i know what you mean about insult to injury. as we have mf i used to have no probs myself but am sure with all these ivf drugs im developing some of my own. how long till your hols. will you have time to get the progesterone take it for a week then have af b4 you go away? hope yours will come too soon and you wont need it though.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey lucy hurray for af for once! It must have been the threat of more drugs!
21 days that's not long at all, wishing you the bestest of luck. I can sort of imagine how you must feel after all your attempts three times over (for icsi) three times more than me. I would also think about donor but they still think there's hope and that's really really good.

My follow up was good. Good mature eggs which I was worried about and very good embys, I responded well to the drugs, and follies were ready sooner than anticipated. My hormone levels peak earlier than average and having af turn up on day 9 was rather early - so only change recommended was using pregnyll for luteal support. We talked about ass hatching and blasts but it seems there not for me. going to wait for 2nd af and then start again so sept ish...maybe we'll be cycling together - will yours be fet or fresh?
oh howz the studying going?
Alisha x[br]: 15/08/06, 00:10


Alisha said:


> after all your attempts three times over (for icsi) three times more than me.


that meant to say three times more sadness and


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all
Just got back from the clinic - one beanie with a nice strong heartbeat confirmed on board in the right place.
Can't type much as about to go stick my head down the toilet again.

hope everyone else is ok

(pukey) beaker


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Beaker thats brill - did you get a piccie to put up?  am so pleased for you,       but sorry about the pukey part!    Hope things are ok on the house front too!

Luc - thanks for the info.  Its really good to see that they are taking good care of you and trying different things this time.  Lets
hope it all contributes to a bfp for you this time!

Alisha - good news about your follow up too! I didn't have one of those and feeling all left out!  

xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Excuse me crashing in but just wanted to say....






















*WAY TO GO BEAKER!*​


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulation beaker, excellent news  

Lucy - glad you got your af eventually  

Alisha - glad the follow up went well  

NVH - Have you phoned the clinic to see when your follow up appt is as I know they always like to give you one afterwards to discuss your options?   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Only a couple of days at work and you will come back as a married woman 

Beaker-Good news sorry your feeling awful, i was fine this morning then sat down at my laptop at work and thought i was going to puke over my laptop, girl in office said i went as white as a sheet  
Forced something down my throat and feel better try eating something.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I've been munching gingersnap biccys and toast (worked last time) but its having minimal effect.
I honestly thought I was going to be sick over the waiting room 

Did you mention some lollies that helped Emma?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Emma, I cant waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttt to get out of here


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Cheesy

I did call and ask about a follow up but the ozzy/kiwi? nurse said when you are going for FET afterwards you don't normally
get the follow up.  Ann has been looking after me behind the scenes and liaising with Mr C about what to do for the fet.
They think it may be my lining but not really sure. I have my implications meeting on the 24th, so will take the opportunity to
ask about why they think it failed, although I don't think they know.  They suspect it may be my lining but a girl got pg with a 6.5mm
and mine was 7.2mm on ET day, so they are non the wiser!
On my last go the embie(s) did try and implant cause I had a faint line and a low reading of HCG, so something did happen but it
wasn't meant to be!   probably wasn't snuggly enough for them!   

Anyway, onwards and upwards, hopefully with a FET they can do wonders for my lining and I will be having acu too, and i'm on 2 x 75mg of
aspirin already!  

Ooooohhhhh sorry for the waffle!   
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well thats good NVH, I have read lots of positive stories on the FET thread    

I am a great believer in good acupuncture aswell and mixed with the aspirin for your lining etc... I am really hoping next time is your time    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I took 75mg of aspirin through tx and it worked for me as i have had a m/c before and they think it was my lining and at e/c it was 14mm 

Beaker-queasypops they have essential oils in and does help a bit but didnt have one this morning 

Cheesy-Im jealous your having 3 weeks off arent you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done Beaker, glad to hear things are going as they should be.

Only 13 days to go now!!!.

I have decided to go into the office today to see if that moves the day forward somewhat and hopefully the two weeks will fly by.

I keep trying to picture my little embie bedding down and getting nice and snug, but find it quite hard at the moment to picture 

Cheesy only 4 days to go --- enjoy every second of it as the day flys away with you.

ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhh thanks Cheesy, its meant to be less stressful on the body but I reckon with only two frosties,
I'm gonna be stressing like mad hoping they  survive the thaw    Been checking out the FET thread too!  

Not long for your big day! i'm really excited for you.....you'll love it!  I loved my wedding and didn't want it
to end.  It all flys by so quickly so make the most of every single second!
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Let me know if anything is wrong - Beaker 

Waiting to start treatment
Luc 
Wildcat & MrWildcat 
Jules77 
gill5164  
NVH      (FET)
Nibbles 
Budgie 
Myra 
Minow  D/R 30th Aug
Sarah38 
Alisha

D/Ring


Stimming


E/C - 2ww
BendyBird  test?
KTx  test?

Beans on Board
Cecilia  - EDD?  
CheeseyB - EDD 19/1/07  
Emma79 - EDD 30/3/07 
Beaker - EDD 6/4/07


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Beaker, could you possible put (FET) for me in brackets as I think it would be good to see
who is goign down that road  too.... thanks


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Thanks ladies, I am excited but too busy to relax and enjoy it yet, running around like a headless chicken   I finish at noon on Thursday and back Wednesday 6th September    altho I am only away in Italy two weeks I am off work for about 2.5 weeks   with 1.5 days before and a day when I get back cause dont fly into LGW until very late on the 4th September but flying out of LHR on Monday, bet there's loads of police with guns and stuff    

Beaker - my details are correct altho will get a more definative date after 20 wk scan beginning of September

I am only nervous about walking in the church and everyone gawping at me     

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-You will look fantastic must be nerve racking though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

That was the bit i was most frightened of Cheesy but I was so late in the end that I didn't have time
to think about it!  Just keep looking to the front of the church at your dh to be! ahhhhhh
We even nearly started laughing saying our vows too!     we're such a couple of kids!  we laugh at 
anything! 
I LOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVEEEEE italian food! YUMMMMMM!

Hey Emma - how are you today.  Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Glad everyone is ok this morning!  Already been chatting loads!  

A whole day has past and that means only 13 days to go untill the dreaded test.........please god that i getr the far.

Cheesy- you wil look lovely on your wedding day!  Im sure your nerves will soon go when you see your beautiful man standing there waiting for you.  We want pictures as soooooon as your are back  Are you showing yet?  

Beaker -great news about your scan.  Sorry about the sickness....hope it passes soon.x  Beaker my test date is the 28th-bank holiday Mon!

Luc - Glad you finally got your AF!

Alisha -Pleased the follow up appiontment went ok!

NVH- i would ask about a follow up appointment

KTx -hope embie is snug and warm ready for a long old stay !

Bendybird.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Bendy am worried that I am missing out now, will call them and ask but am sure they'll say the same thing!  

13 days to go!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Bendy

I wouldnt call my partner "beautiful" but he'll do for the moment     only kidding 

Yes I am very much showing now, last 2-3 weeks it has popped out   but I suppose I am 5 months in 2 weeks so what do I expect   Thighs, waist, bum have all gone to pot!!! Still hoping and praying its all worth it    

Hows the 2ww, driving you crazy yet?  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well the 2ww is going ok, Im trying not to think about it at the moment so im ok but when i remember its a nightmare!  Dont feel any different and just praying that AF stays away and i get a BFP!

How lovely that you have a little bump!

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You will be fine enjoy this week as this is the easiest its next week thats the killer  

Kate-Well done for working why not seeing as your office is downstairs  

Nvh-Im fine honey, yeah the spotting stopped yesterday phoned my acupuncturist and seeing her at 1pm today she is going to strengthen my uterus   she is really good 

Cheesy-Your poor d/h to be  
Nvh-Try not to stress its hard i know as there your last too try the aspirin it may help


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know  

one of his saying in the speech is

"when I signed this work permitt, I mean, certificate, I thought my life was complete and now I know its finished"

     

he hasnt told me what he is going to say about me yet   god help me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

your both as bad as each other 

Offski now going to get some money out before i go and get her a thank you card and some flowers 

Speak to you all later
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

enjoy acupuncture Emma


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

*Bendy & KT* - Can't remember if I said congratulations to you yesterday for getting yourselves up the duff!! I am sending you sticky vibes and really hope that your little embies are nice and snug.  KT - Don't over do things at work  as you need to get plenty of rest for a few days.
*Beaker * - So pleased that your scan showed everything is as it should be. I hope that the sickness passes soon.
*NVH * - enjoy your Holiday to Thailand. I am sure you will have a fabulous time and come back well rested.
*Cheesy* - I hope that you have a really wonderful wedding day. It just goes by so fast so enjoy every minute. I can't wait to see a piccie when you are back.
*Emma * - Glad to hear that you are feeling better now. Hope you enjoy your accupuncture. When is your DP home?

 to all you other lovely ladies.

Jules xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Jules - hows things with you?

Emma - you must be spending a small fortune on thank you gifts!   enjoy the acu!

Cheesy - I am sure your df will say how beautiful you look...can't wait to see some pics!  Sun is shining today!
Where are you getting wed?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks NVH I get married on Saturday 19th 1pm


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hope the weather is   for you Cheesy!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Bendy altho the forecast isnt looking good


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - I meant where are you getting wed! i know is saturday silly!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

opps sorry

Church is little church in Stubbings, between Maidenhead and Henley and reception is in Stoke Poges

www.stokeparkclub.co.uk

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh that place looks beautiful...very extravagant! You'll have such a perfect day!  The grounds 
will be lovely for your piccies!  Am so so excited for you!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya, still in work at the moment, however I havent really moved much from my chair and I am not doing too much, just sorting out the banking etc, which is ok as it means I know what money I have coming in.......however to put away unfortunatly hopefully to be spending on loads of lovely baby things.

Getting a bit tired now though might go and have a lie down in a bit

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You take it easy kate - don't do too much and try and get as much rest as possible! xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

KTx rest rest rest...........i havent even got dressed yet!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL I have a dishy rep from Alliance and Leicester coming in, in a bit and then I plan on going back to bed -- on my own not with the rep you naughty girls I knew what you were thinking

ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Get in the shower you stinky mare   

Jules-How are you honey  d/f comes back thurs cant wait (never thought i would say that)

Cheesy-had the acup, put one in each big toe near the nail bed and heated them with imoxen and told me to keep my toes warm as this will stop the spotting, also put 5 in my head   to keep me relaxed and to raise the chi to keep bubs where he/she should be and one right between the eye  going back next sat oh and 3 in the ears  felt like a hedghog

Kate-i wasnt thinking that  

Nvh-Have you tried acup think you said you did


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I washed my pits isnt that clean enough?  

No, im going to jump in the shower now, friends are due over tonight and i dont wanna hum!

KTx..........while ur mans away kt will play...........dirty monkey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - you know tha all our minds was in the gutter at that moment...i've heard about women like you!!  

Bendy - I can smell ya from here!    

Emma - Mmm your acu sounds nice (not)!! ouch and blood ouch!   I do have acu, but never found it
particulary relaxing! As long as it works thats the main thing!  Gonna ask for them everywhere next time!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, yes I find acu very uncomfortable dont know about all these people saying how relaxing it is  but go with it since start of treatment and still now, I always have ones in the head to keep bubba attached and pins in the ears to relax me and one in my right big toe that she wiggles and I wanna then  her , sure it will help you loads   

Kate - do you work at home that your able to lie down when you like 

Bendy - enjoy your evening 

love to all
cheesyb
xx[br]: 15/08/06, 15:12I've just blown you all some bubbles as havent figured it out before and guess I owe you a few by now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats good to know cheesy, i really trust her which is good  

Nvh-Its not that bad really it does the trick as both Cheesy and i got Bfp's!! (think it helped)

Bendy-You do make me


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

must have helped me cause my chances were dropped by Riddle by 10% before I even started and I had almost everything against me  

So I think if you get a good and well researched reputable one, go for it  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for my bubble, thats the first i have had in ages!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you've got 100's Bendy you popular girl you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bubbles?[br]: 15/08/06, 15:26I go to a very good acu guy that specialise in IVF. I know a few women that have got their bfp and go to him.
He has about 4 branches and is really really good and knows his stuff.

Whats bubbles please?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62247.0.html

here's a link for you NVH


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy, just clicked on the bubbles thing under your name.  What happens
Sorry if I am being thick!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats the funny thing, I dunno   think its just automatically adds up on your personal bubbles

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the sounds of it, it must do something lovely! Did nothing happen when I sent you a bubble!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no   but thanks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh man!!! am curious to know what happens with bubbles!!  someone put me an cheesy out of our
mysery please!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You naughty girls you!!!

My dishy rep has gone now so I am going to sign off and go for a lie down.

Cheesy, I am a self employed Mortgage Consultant and have my own firm (only three of us) and to save the costs of office space, we brought a three story victorian house and the knocked the ground floor front two rooms into one and turned them into my office so nice and easy to get to work, but can be a nightmare when its something like this as I have people around and I have to walk past the office to get to the kitchen so dont think I will actually get any real maternity leave when this little bean shows its head in 9 months ---- possitive thinking see....

Catch you tomorrow

Hope yours and my little beans are nice and comfy and settling in all ok Bendy -- dont worry I will relax loads playing the I am really tired card worked all day when I shouldn't of done really to hubby when he gets home....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds very convenient Kate but I guess you never really switch off.  Enjoy your lie down 
and look after that little beannie of yours.  xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Night honey  

Going home now girls have a good evening  

Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Night Night from me too! 

Have a lovely evening everyone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Night night ladies

Off for church rehersal and to reherse my vows and getting laughed at with some mates watching   

Bet I PMSL  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Night everyone

I am not sure about these bubbles, but I think I have sent you all some  

I am off to see my friends new baby boy.
She is still in the hospital so is gonna be hard going to the maternity ward, but I am going to be strong  

Talk to you tomorrow.

Jules xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Stay strong Jules, your time will come soon!xx

Have a good evening ladies.

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-bendy is right stay strong and it will be your turn soon  

bendy-Have a nice evening with your mates  im off to zizzi's with a friend cant wait


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I lurve Zizzi's!

Enjoy.x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

oooo Ive missed you all today, good luck Cheesey its going to be lovely weather im sure!!


Dearest soggy Beaker could you put that I started DR on 13th Aug for FET please?? hope its not too crap for you at the mo!!

I feel a bit pants tonight so im off to bath and then pj's a nice cuppa and bed for me

Love to all

Gill xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Hows the jabbing going   try to give up the tea love i did before i started d/r only have started drinking it now 1 cup every other day  may help zita west says to avoid any caffiene etc etc


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning Emma

I only drink hot water with lemon anyway, Jabs are fine its surprising how chilled you are 2nd time round, I was soo upset and scared the first time, I feel a bit better today, Im off to windsor with Mum for shopping lunch and a stroll round the great park!!

I look forward to catching up with the goss later, chat loads!!!!

Gill xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Beaker said:


> Let me know if anything is wrong - Beaker
> 
> Waiting to start treatment
> Luc
> ...


[br]: 16/08/06, 09:05Morning all.

Well the house is a right mess - no floor or skirting boards. Got huge blowers and dehumidifiers all over the ground floor - very dusty and noisy. Not sure I can live here any more. We've been told to expect the drying equipment to be here for at least a month 

Am so tired, coughing, sick and fed up. I could really cry at the moment.

Sorry for such a me post but I am at the end of my teather...

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Beaker - so sorry you are having a mare, can you stay at a friends or relatives  

Ladies, I gave up caffiene (dont drink tea) purely for the cycle and once I found out I was pregnant, I have 1 cup of small coffee a day and 1-2 diet cokes, sure I am not the prime example... but hey ho  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

P.S LAST FULL DAY AT WORK YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE             ALTHOUGH completly knackered as not sleeping well, dreaming about babies, weddings, planes, trains   bet I dont sleep the night before


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh beaker   it sounds a nightmare, can you not stay with a friend for a few days just to get you away for a while 

Gill-Good girl  have a lovely day the weather is going to be good 

Morning cheesy, tomorrow you will be finishing at lunch time 

Off now got to get diesel then off to a meeting speak later
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning girls

Beaker - Poor you - it must be a nightmare & it sounds awful! can just imagine how fed up you must be feeling, but there is always a silver lining ....
YOU ARE PG!!      Thanks for adding the FET to my name!  

Gill - where abouts do you live or have I asked this before?  Ii am not far from windsor at all, especially when i'm at work.  I have my acu there.  I go to the London Acupuncture Clinic.

Cheesy - lucky devil you with it being the last day at work! am jealous!!...sorry about the lack of sleep though!  You can't even take anythign either to knock you out! 

Emma - have a good day 
xx

Now, does anyone know what these bubbles are meant to do, am still curious from yesterday!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

NVH - Bubbles are a way of 'sharing the love' 
If you like someone or want to give them a lift then give them a bubble. Its just a nice thing to do. No biggy really


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys, my little beanie is hopefully still safe and sound, I have some strange feeling in my bellie but nothing too much to worry about, however I have a belly the size of a football and solid!!! I am sure it is all this milk I am drinking but my nails are looking great!!.

Cheesy only 3 more sleeps to go!!

Beaker you poor thing you, as Emma said have you not got a mates you can go to for a dew days? - also Bendy's and my test dates are the 28th for 'the chart'   but i think i will be doing mine on the 27th my birthday!!!!   

How is everyone else today this dull day, I am again at work but not doing too much, and I also have to go to the pub tonight to play in the ladies darts team so will pop off for an afternoon nap later I think.

Ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its not just a case of moving out for a few days - we need to find somewhere to live for a month or more. The house is full of damp and dust and we've been told that as it dries the dust and grit will get worse and the smell will be worse. We don't have doors to shut so its getting everywhere and the kitchen is impossible to keep clean.. we can't cook clean food in it. I just don't know what to do


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for that beaker.  Me and cheesy sent bubbles but nothing seemed to happened so we were confused!  
Is something nice meant to happen?
Your house prediciment sounds awful! I suppose the insurance company aren't being that helpful either! do they not put you up 
somewhere when things like this happens or does it take ages to sort out??

Kate - hope your little beannie is make a home for itself and what a day to be testing!  lets hope its gonna be a happy happy birthday!

xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Beaker hon it sounds like you are having a complete mare. Can't the insurance company help out if your house is unlivable? Surely they must have priority if you are pregnant as can't be healthy in a damp place?
I wish I could do something to help, sending you a great big   and some bubbles  

Gill - enjoy your shopping!
Cheesy -   last full day in the office. Not long till your wedding day now - how exciting
K/T - In the ladies darts team you must be good ... I am lucky if I actually hit the dart board when I play!

Emma / NVH / Wildcat / Bendy - I hope you are all ok and having a nice day.

I went to visit my friends baby last night. He was just under 8 pounds and so cute. I am glad I went even though it was tough to be in the maternity ward, but It will be my turn one day .... 

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules your right it will be you soon 

Nvh-Nothing happens when you send bubbles it just puts the number of bubbles you recieve up, bendy has loads 

Cheesy-Im jealous 

Beaker-With you being pg they must be able to sort something out quick 

Kate-Make sure you get some rest this afternoon before your darts match

Where is bendy??  

Well went ot Zizzi'a last night it was lovely and good to catch up with my friend, sooooo tired though wanted my bed by 8.30


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello
Oh Beaker I'm so sorry to hear about your house, it must be a nightmare - especially feeling sick all the time. Can you rent somewhere for the moment and get insurance to pay later? I'm afraid I would probably leave dp there and go and stay with family, I'm sure he'd understand.  
Thanks for undating the list. 

Cheesy have a fantastic wedding day and honeymoon.      
I'm not surprised you're dreaming mad stuff at the moment   so much is happening in your life at the moment you lucky lucky girl  

NVH there's stuff about bubbles on 'introductions and starting out' in the index, your bubble counter goes up when someone sends you one, mines stuck on 13 but don't care cause its my lucky number! 

Kate How does that work for you then, can you fix yourself up with a mortgage?   keep up the  

Hi to Jules, Bendy, Emma,  Gill, wildcats (where are you) Luc, Nibbles, Budgie, ,Myra, Minow, Sarah 

 must be due soon as I got very very stroppy yesterday with poor dp - couldn't find anything to eat in the freezer as it's full of dp curries!   it's not nice waiting. I'm getting so stressy and pmt 'y


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-i have sent everyone some bubbles


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

I've just noticed I'm a flippin Junior again and a months worth of messages are gone.
Emma thanks but it wasn't a hint


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

just wanted to pop on and wish a few of you some well wishes,

Bendy Beaker and KTx massive congratulations to all 3 of you i'm sooooooo happy for you and I really do mean that. xx

Emma so sad to read what happended to you it must have been just awful but now you must look to the future with your precious little one you have held inside you wishing you a happy healthy 8 months ish ahead. xx

Cheesy, OMG only a few days to go you'll have the best time just relax and enjoy as it goes so so fast, will have a little look on here when your due back so I can find out how everything went. xx

Wildcat, sorry it didn't work for you this time but great to read you are staying positive you go girl!! xx

hi to Luc and everyone else there are so many new people on here which is great, I hope all your dreams come true. xx

Take care everyone.

JJ. xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jay!  Lovely to hear from you again!  Hope you are feeling lovely and pregnant....16 weeks!!!!

Beaker - hope that you sort out you living arrangements......could you stay with family or friends?
Cheesy- Not long now!!!  Must be nice to know your going away soon!
Sorry i haven't been on here this morning, I'm just being so lazy!  Cant believe its day three already-time is going fast so I'm pleased about that!

Had dp's mum over this morning and she is already saying that she'll  buy this and that..........way to early to think about it but i don't mind....shes just being positvie.  And she said she'd buy the mamas and papas cot, changer and cupboard that i wasn't so she can just keep talking!

My tummy isnt doing anything.....just have a big belly which im cross about as it was so flat after my diet!  

Going to have a salad for lucnh with tuna............i love tuna, cant get enough of it!

Love to you all!  hi to everone!

B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone

It's busy here so I'm not on as much as usual - mostly down tot he fact that I'm not spending all day at the pc - which is probably a good thing, although it leaves me having to catch up or miss out on all the gossip!!  I so hate to miss out!!!

Beaker - so sorry to hear you are having such problems, I can't imagine how horrible it is for you with the whole house being damp and noisy. I once had a MASSIVE fish tank crack in my living room and all the water flooded the floor and that was bad enough. I really hope your insurance company sorts you out with a place to live. If I were you I'd be playing on the pregnancy thing, tell them about the IVF and that the stress this is causing you is not good for your situation - and that you will blame them if anything goes wrong (we know it won't but it can't make things worse to make them feel bad!!). 

Bendy and KTx - well done on the embie transfers!!! I'm sending you both sticky vibes and praying for a BFP in 2 weeks. 

Hi to everyone else - can't stop long as I'm on my way out in a bit to go to the hairdressers - I'll try and pop in again later. YOu can have MrWilcat to entertain you for today

Love to you ALL!!!!!

OOO bendy - Don't eat too much tuna - it can contain mercury which is bad for the baby - I think once a week is OK though.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OHHH i have eater loads....I wont eat anymore!  Will it be ok?

love *♥´¨)
¸.·♥ ´¸.·*♥´¨) ¸.♥·*¨)
(¸.·´ (¸ ;.♥. Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

JayJay-I was asking cheesy about you the other day, wow 16 weeks already that has flown  how are you feeling  im fine now honey just trying to concentrate on this little one now hoping it is growing nice and strong for me  

Bendy-Tuna is fine like wildcat says i think 1-2 x per week is fine, sardines are good though i had some on toast yesterday before i went to dinner they were lovely 

Alisha-  no probs


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Yeh Bendy, dont eat much Tuna at all cause of the mercury levels but as Wildcat says I think once a week or so is ok  

Jay Jay - lovely to hear from you, hope alls well with you and bubba, whens your 20wk scan, is it booked yet  

Emma - glad you had a nice meal last night, you at work today?

Alisha - heres a little dance for the old           

Jules - well done honey for facing the maternity ward, I was always put in there after my endo laps and stuff and its cruel, and beg of year b4 IVF went to see a mate who had a baby wondering if I'd ever be in a maternity ward for the right reasons :-

Beaker - hope you find a solution soon   

Kate - glad to hear your keeping beany warm and snug   

NVH - Hows sunny or not so Sunny Bracknell today :-

love to all
cheesyb
xx[br]: 16/08/06, 12:18


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Afternoon girlies

Not been able to get on before now today and actually in the middle of practice so shouldn't really be on now either but had to pop in and say hi!

Beaker - So sorry to hear about the house. We lived for several months with no floor (literally! we were walking around on bare earth downstairs) and it was terrible. Impossible to keep anything clean and very stressful.  

Cheesy - you having any entertainment at the wedding? How exciting, not long now. THis will be my first weekend since the beginning of May that I haven't been at a wedding!

Bendy + Kt keep snuggling those beanies!

Hello everyone else...sorry for running out of steam on the personals but lol to you all.

Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks for the dance cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ANYTIME

             


 

Hello Minow

apart from the evening disco/DJ, we have hired an Irish Fiddle band to play when the guests arrive before the wedding breakfast and again during the comfort break after the breakfast and before the evening reception - should keep them entertained


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi minow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds fab Cheesy. Good to keep people entertained.
Hiya Emma
I must go and do some more practice....naughty minow been browsing ebay instead!!!!!
lol
minow x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Oppsey daisy, what I should have said was congratulations to you Beaker and Bendy and Kate hoping you both get your BFP you deserve.... 

Ahhh emma thanks for thinking about me, I'm fine thanks I just wish I could start to feel my little one move as although I know I'm still pregnant My Boobs are Massive and sooooo tender still I still worry every day , I came back from Holiday last fri and in the afternoon I went to the doctors as I felt I had a water infection so they gave me antibiotics and while I was there I asked the doc to check the heartbeat for me just to put my mind at rest, I would get one of those doopler things but I know It would drive me insane.

I have my 20 week scan booked Cheesy at Frimley but I will actually be 21 weeks when I have it,I'm also booked in for a scan when I'm 28 weeks as when I was pregnant with my youngest towards the end I started to get less and less fluid around him so had to be induced so they are just gonna keep an eye on me which is fine the more scans the better I say.... have you started to buy anything yet? I have just a few things some really cute white towling baby grows and some little vests. A few other bits n bobs.

Anyway Bye Bye from me for now.

Lots of Love to you all.

JJ. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Jay jay thats lovely i cant wait until im safe to buy stuff, just putting loads of money away each month for that time 

Where did you go on hols anywhere nice?? 

I think we will all worry until we have our bundles in our arms, i always worry that the heartbeat has stopped since my last scan this is worse than the 2ww    i hate scans i get all shaky just before and look away with my hands over my eyes until they tell me to look at the bubs


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello everyone

Just checking that you are all ok.  Sorry to hear about the house Beaker.  Hope you can remove yourself from some of the stress.  Best wishes....................

Still waiting for AF. SCREAM SCREAM 

 to you all xxxxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I have been on the babycentre board but thought I would like to come and join you over here, hope that is OK? I am also at Woking Nuffield with Mr R. We have just had our first attempt which sadly ended in a BFN just over a week ago. Both DH and I are keen to begin again ASAP and think that we will hopefully be starting our second attempt near the end of Sept (anyone alse due to start then?) as long as AF shows up on time!!!

Just wondering about having acupuncture this time, or maybe even a bit before too? Do many of you have this, do you find it beneficial? During my ttc time I did try reflexology for about 8 months but didn't find it particularly great, ie no BFP but it was relaxing!

Nice to see some familiar names - NVH. minow, ktx... I was zigzag (yes it is me NVH!!!!) and then had a bit of an identity crisis and re invented myself as silverstars...and am now barney bear on here just to add to the confusion!!!!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine!

love

barney xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome Barney bear  

Sorry you 1st go ended in a bfn  hopefully you will be lucky next time 

I had acup 2 mths before tx and then then day before e/c and then the morning of e/t @ 6am   and then straight after e/t then nothing till i got my bfp!! the place i went to at e/c and e/t was in woking about 10 mins drive from the clinic if your interested i will pm you the ladies tel number 

Budgie- an a/f dance for you


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Barney Bear

Glad you are here.  Makes you feel better having a chat with the girls.

I hope to be starting treatment then, but AF not wanting to appear!

I too am considering Acupuncture.  Can't make my mind up.  Does anyone have a rough idea how much it costs?

Emma, thanks for Af dance.  Can you please let me know about the clinic too. Thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have pm'd you both with Beth's details


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks emma.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

your welcome


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

wow you have been busy gossipping today guys

Nearly three days down on the 2WW 

I will be counting the seconds next LOL

Hope you are all well, I am starting to get tired now so I am going for a rest

See Ya

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey there zig-zag, I mean siliverstars, I mean barney bear! OMG you don't keep things simple!    
I was getting really confused as there seemed to be two silverstars    and the post I read didn't add up to what
your history was.  I am sure I read they was on their 2nd cycle! was this you surely you can't register with two names!
We need to get monkeylove and ali over here too!  I know ali was trying last night to register!

Alisha/Budgie - I am still waiting for the witch to arrive to, am on cd 37 today and counting!  Rang the clinic and they told
me to do a test, but not wasting my time cause i just know i am not pg!  My stomach is sooooo bloated its yuk yuk yuk!  
My acu costs £40.00 a session by the way.  I have it done in Windsor and they specialise in fertility

Cheesy - not at home, at work at J5 on the M4 in no so sunny Langley!

Hi to everyone else, gosh its been busy on here today!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheers NVH.  I was thinking about acupuncture or reflexology but if I did either I wanted to go somewhere recommended so I had peace of mind.

£40 not bad I suppose.  Funds a bit tight though!  How often do you go?

Got a couple of places I can look into now thanks to you and Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Both Beth and my acup lady near home specialises in infertility too,beth works along side the woking nuffield and has regular meetings there, my other lady as Zita west training certificates,as Nvh says it is important to go to someone who is trained in infertility other wise can have the opposite effect,


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Budgie- i don't go at the moment being in limbo land, but during treatment I went for one session a week before
starting de-regs, then one session every week from then.  Its not necessary to go before de-regs, but they say
its good to go before or during your af to help clear things out.
The company is 'The London Acupuncture Clinc' - have a look on google.  Quite a few ladies on the other board
got their bfp by going there.  The guy I see is called Daniel and he sure knows his stuff about ivf/icsi as that is
what he specialises in.  He normally has a quick turn around of patients too.  I know what you mean about funds though,
its just money money money in this game!
What cd are you on today?  Is your tummy swollen?


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info NVH.

Think i'm about day 42, given up counting!!!  Tummy not swollen really.  Keep getting mild af pains but thats been going on for about 3 weeks!

I hope it doesn't take much longer................


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I have acupuncture too and its £40 an hour, went weekly through treatment, then bi-weekly first 3 months now every three weeks or so. She is also a fertility specialist and a midwife  

Jay Jay - I havent bought anything yet and wont allow myself to until I am 24 weeks which is viable outside the womb, albeit the terrible dangers that come with it, but it my head I dont wanna buy before if that makes sense I know what you mean about the doppler thing, my SIL has one and I have used it twice but wont buy one cause I'll drive me'self potty  

Welcome barney  

love to all and sorry I am short and sweet, just popping in and out inbetween everything I need to do before I go tomorrow    

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

afternoon everyone

Welcome BarneyBear - I can't believe I am telling you this since we have only just met, but your user name makes me smile. My beloved teddybear is called Barney. He is old and raggedy but is my favourite pocession in the whole world and has helped cuddle me through some tough times!!!  

I am hopefully starting my second attempt in September as well. I was working out the dates yesterday and if A/F turns up on time then I think I will start D/R about the 25th September.

NVH and Budgie - I hope A/F turns up soon for you. Here is a dance to bring on the old witch
                   

I have been to Acupuncture as well - the same clinic that emma mentioned but I saw the locum called Madhuri. She is lovely and I would recomend her. I will definately go back during my next treatment.

Must dash as I should be on a conf call!!

Jules xxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*NVH* - Hellooooooooooo! I didn't know there were 2 silverstars on BC? It is me if the posts have been over the last 2/3 days or so. Like to keep everyone on their toes (only joking!!) promise no more changes! I have heard lots of good things about that guy Daniel, wish I lived closer. Am looking for someone close to home (we are on the Surrey/Hants/Berks border). I got an email back from one lady i asked about and she said that she really thinks that we should give acu a try before committing to our next attempt. Not sure about that tho. She does treat people during IVF too. It is just more money isn't it? I wouldn't grudge it for a second if I knew it would def work tho. this lady says she does treat people doing IVF but I don't really know what other questions to ask, any ideas??

Emma - Thanks for the info. that lady Beth isn't reg with the BAcC is she? Couldn't see her name when I looked on the website.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jay Jay - sorry just meant to add, I havent been getting any movement feelings either yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney, yeah she is under the crofton medical ctr, think thats what its called


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Barney - well it must be you then, it just confused me cause it said that it was attempt number 2, and you are
on number 4 right?    Well all I know is that acu is meant to increase the chances of getting a bfp but who knows.
I will go anyway now as he knows me and my body quite well now.  it is very costly though!
Wasn't it sad about ali (another nuffield girl).  Her af has shown with vengence now!  
Do you know that all of us from nuffield over on BC have all had -ve's!  Thats 6 of us!! - whats going on!!

Jules - thanks for the af dance


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Your luck will change now your on ff


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG Barney - you can tell I have total PMT Brain   i've just realised who I was
getting you confused with, and its scooby! now I know your names are no where the same and
don't ask me how i got you two confused!     It all makes sense now   what a stupid
women I am, feel really thick now!    
You must of thought I was bonkers saying 'i didn't know you went to nuffield.....' ofcourse I blooming
know!      feel really silly now!  

Cheers emma - hope you're soooooooooo right!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Well I think that it all sounds quite positive.  Especially if they do saturdays (haven't got a car anymore so would need dh to take me - think the bus would ruin the calming!)

I know what you mean Barney, if we got for it and get a bfn we will think we shouldn't have done it.  If we get a bfp we will think its wonderful!  I think its all about whether or not you believe in it. 

I'm willing to try anything that may help.  If someone could get me just to relax it would be a start!!!!! 

Thanks for dance Jules.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma * - Sorry if I am being a bit thinck but I still couldn't see Beth when I looked under all the Surrey acupuncurists at

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/PractitionerSearch/practition.html

Am I looking in the wrong place

*NVH* - I (ie barney bear, zigzag and silverstars) am on attempt #2 (just got official BFN test on Aug 9) have been seeing Mr R at Woking. Don't know who you are thinking of on #4 attempt?? I was soooooooooo sad to read Ali's post today. There have been so many BFNs from us, you're right. I hope there are some Woking girls who have benn getting BFPs but haven't been posting, I am sure it is just a matter of time for us all. When our time is here and we meet our precious little beanie/s we will know why we have been waiting.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-It took me 3 sessions before i noticed anything thought it was a con at first but really has helped me with loads of different things [br]: 16/08/06, 15:54Cant find it either  sorry honey, i know she bases herself out of somewhere else too but cant remember which town...ask wildcat as she went there the same days as me as our tx plan timings etc was identical


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

barney - see my post further down!  i was being a silly billy idiot! 
We have some pg nuffield ladies on here, Emma, Cheesy, Jay Jay and Beaker.  Beaker will probably add you to the list now.
So, now I know who you are when are you planning to start again? Myst get monkeylove over here too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

And Cecilie got a bfp!! she is due any day


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

oops sorry cecile!  thanks emma    maybe its the place to be for a bfp!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

i hope so NVH.  If so, i'm staying right here


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH - Glad you know who I am now!!!  We are still planning on going on a city break end of the month, very glad now AF has stopped after BFN, she really was an OB this month! Thinking Lisbon might be good. Basically we want to get going again ASAP so it was either go for next month (ie CD1 will be around end Sept) or the following month (CD1 around end Oct). I know that AFs can be a bit late so was concerned that if we went for the following month then that could run into Christmas which we don't really want as we normally go up to family during that time. Am feeling fine again and am hoping that it won't feel like too soon to be going again but think it will be OK. Have to call Woking on CD1. Think this go will be funded too which is a major bonus!!! You will prob be doing your FET about the same time then? A big run of BFPs then!!

Still not sure about the acu, think I might call one of the nurses at Woking and have a chat, did you mention it to anyone there? Just want to give ourselves the best chance ever.

xx[br]: 16/08/06, 16:15NVH - Have sent you a PM [br]: 16/08/06, 16:22NVH - Hmmmmmmmmm I could just PM you her email??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I am planning for a FET about October time but af is really holding me back at the moment, the
later it arrives the later my FET 4will be!  Like you I don't want to be doing it around xmas time!
If its not bad enough getting a bfn   you then have to deal with your af's playing up!  
I know Mr C thinks that acu is a good idea, if you can afford it then I would say go for it as you have nothing to loose
but all to gain.
Will read your pm now! xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I must get off this computer now and get on with something else.

Thanks for all the advice re acupunture today girls.  Has helped a lot. 

Have a great evening.  I will look in on you all tomorrow.

Bye xxxxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Night night ladies, I will pop in in the morning then off for 2.5 weeks  

Cant wait but will miss you all   

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Barney Bear: welcome! Just a thought, from what I remember, Beth also runs the IVF support group at Woking hospital, so the staff in the Victoria Wing should have a contact for her. If all else fails, wildcat has the details - I'll ask her about it later.

cheesy: have a GREAT time !!!   <-- this smilie rocks 

Everyone else: hi ladies!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm off home now for some jumping on the trampolene!!

Cheesy - if I miss you have a brilliant time on Saturday and just enjoy enjoy enjoy!  
       

barney - got your mail will have a read later if thats ok hun

Have a good evening everyone !


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks NVH!

I am off now too, going to go and see what wonders I acn create in the kitchen! Or not as the case may be!

Have a great evening everyone.

xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Night everyone,

I am off now as well. Off to my father in laws for dinner.
Here's hoping it is a lovely roast dinner with his specialty - Cauliflower cheese. Yummy  

Speak to you all tomorrow.

KT & Bendy - another day further down the 2WW for you girls. Sticky vibes for you both.

Jules xxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls,

welcome barney and budgie, sorry budgie didnt say hi b4 i dont think. lovely to have some new people to cycle with.

btw girls I had acup with dr johnson. when i asked woking for the acupuncturist they recommend they gave me his number. he has done a study with woking patients and increased their success rates for ivf by nearly 10%. He is really nice. he's medically trained, used to be a gp, not traditional chinese type acupuncturist. apparently in practice there is little difference but i think the medical ones usually work closer with medical tx. i had beth too once when dr j was on hols and she is lovely too (she is chinese trained) but they did the same to me. not sure if im gonna have acup this time though as last time it didnt help me to get a bfp. i havent decided for sure yet, but i only trust beth and dr j and i live so far having to go for acup makes ivf even more stressful. if i could find someone i trsut down here i might have another go but i dont think i could trust anyone not recc'd by woking. 

anyway, better go have got dr j no. if anyone wants it. the best thing is he is happy to be v v flexible. 

take care lucy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not really here at all....cooking dinner!
But just had to say if mr J is v v flexible does that mean he can stick needles where other accus can't get?!....the mind is boggling!

Oh and CHeesy didn't want to miss you....have a fab day on Saturday we will all be there in spirit with you I am sure and have a fab honey moon and can't wait to hear all about it.
lol
minow x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Luc - are you further south than Woking? I go to accupuncture with a lady in Milford near Godalming who is chinese trained and very good. Shes getting me ready for the IVF but is also working on my appetite which has helped me to lose weight. I'm actually looking for some one close to the Nuffield so that I can have accupuncture on my treatment days. 

Emma please could you pm me numbers for the people near the hospital - 10 minutes away sounds perfect!

Sarah xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi 

sarah, im in portsmouth. so really would need somone round here for non tx days then someone near woking on tx days. v complicated. mr j was 5 mins from woking which was great on tx days but a 4 hour round trip in traffic on non tx days. its so hard to know what to do for the best. 

Lucy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone!

    *GOOD LUCK CHEESY & HAVE A FAB HONEYMOON!*                

Wasn't sure if cheesy was gonna pop on here this am!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

just popping in, leaving in a couple of hours

Thanks NVH  

I will miss you all but wish whatever stage you are at tones and tones of luck

    

I look forward to hearing some good news when I get back which should be around 7th September

Bye ladies and gent   

Over and out
lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Good morning everyone!

*Natasha * - Thanks for replying last night, it is so reassuring having others to *talk* to! I called the Nuffiels this morning and chatted to one of the nurses about acu. She gave me the no. of a Dr Johnson who they kind of recommend. I called this morning and it all sounds good. Says he has raised the success rate to 57%. Def worth a try I think. He is in Chobham too which I drive thro on the way to the Nuffield.

*Cheesy* - Have a fab honeymoon!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

CHEESY HAVE A GREAT DAY ON SATURDAY ENJOY EVERY MINUTE OF IT AND HAVE A WONDERFUL HONEYMOON HOPEFULLY BENDY AND I WILL HAVE SOME LOVELY NEWS FOR YOU WHEN YOU RETURN

lOVE

kTX


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Enjoy your honeymoon     

B.x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning everyone 

Think I've missed Cheesy -    Have a wonderful wedding and honeymoon   
Hello to Barney


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bendy/KTX I really hope you do have some good news for me

    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No problem Barney, glad that you've managed to get yourself sorted out!

How you doing kate and bendy??


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello Alisha!  

Yor history is almost identical to mine! When are you hoping to go for your second attempt? Do you have any frosties? 

I have had BFN af and am going to go for it again after next AF, so de regs prob starting around the end of Sept.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - just to let you know that ali's af came full flow yesterday!  
Just seen your post on bc


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

NVH. Oh now, that must of looked really incentive of me I didnt see that, I will go back in a minute and appologise, to be honest I dont like that site much its too confusing to find out whats going on I think I will just stay here.

Well 3 days down for Bendy and I, I feel ok, I keep getting twinges which I hope are a good thing and its just the little embie nudging around for comfort.

Had a nice night at darts last night and beat them 8-5 which was good seeing they are ahead of us in the league and they wopped us last game 10-3, but rather tired today though, at work again though but taking it easy I promise.

Anyone know how to fastforward time?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Good luck honey   will be thinking of you on saturday   have a wonderful day and enjoy your honeymoon in lovely Italy   and tell Simon to spoil you 

Dr j is good he works alongside Beth, i must admit the chinese method hurts they stick them right in   but was well worth it were im concerned  they do the german protocol which does increase the succes of ivf so good luck girls with who ever you decide  

Kate and Bendy-Your both doing so well keeping sane but beware next week is the worst, you will be all over the place thinking it has or hasnt worked , you will change your mind about 10 times per day   and remember a/f pains arent always a bad thing i got them from 8dpt and thats when i started getting all my symptoms keeping everything crossed for you both


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Cheesy have a super duper time my love enjoy your big day and honeymoon!!!! 

I had a lovely day in windsor with my Mum, we were right proper tourists and watched the changing of the guards rode on a open topped bus and went on a river cruise and even better all on Mum!!  "Mum's Rock".

On the way back I had to pop into the Nuffield to pick up some more needles and jokingly said "come on lets go an introduce you to your  grandkids!" and she burst into tears  bless her heart, I think we are tougher than we give ourselves credit for, she said I am so brave and strong, but I said I have a mission to complete AND COMPLETE IT I WILL!!!

Love to all on this soggy old day, beaker I keep thinking of you everytime the heavens open, I hope you are coping ok poppit!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ohh yeah when my acu couldn't give me appointment on ET day I panicked and found Dr D Johnson and he sent me a lovely email but unfortunately it came too late but so I saw Beth who was lovely  

Hi Barney -  no frosties for me so another fresh cycle, two   's then start probably at the end of September, wanted to go again this cycle but dp thinks we should give a little time (boo hoo  )

Hi Emma how are you and bean today?
Hi to Kate, Bendy hope 2ww is going ok and not dragging too much . . .
Hi Beaker hope you're ok 
and Hello all you other lovely ladies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - i am sure ali wont take it personally!  The board is a bit confusing, but I suppose its just what you get used to!
If you don't come on here everyday its easy to loose track too!  god help me and cheesy after two weeks of not positing!
Well done on the darts!   glad you managed to whoop their  !!
I still think you should be resting more though and thats an order  

Hi Gill - ahhhh your mum sounds sweet, you're very lucky, i guess we don't realise how strong we all our and determined that one day we will
all get our precious little ones!

Hi Emma - not soggy where i am at the moment, but i also thought of beaker yesterday when the hevens opened!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know but I am not doing anything too strenous, I am sat at my desk in comfy slouch clothes and spend most of my time typing on here to be honest, I am staying away from the stressful clients and just doing the nice stuff at the moment I promise


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's another  dance for those of us waiting for 

               

Hi Gill yeah your mum sounds lovely Sorry Gill I scim read your message as . . . my lovely mummy died 5 years ago and actually woke myself up this morning crying in my dream about her.

Hi NVH  hope you're ok today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

So Sorry to hear that Alisha!! 

Its really raining hard here and I am only round the corner from beaker, I heard yesterday on the radio that there was another landslide on one of the railway tracks near us messing everything up, it scares me all this freaky weather 

I have just noticed thats some of my bubbles seemed to have vanished you cant take them away if people annoy you can you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-  so sorry honey that must be awful  im sure she is watching over you and will bring her grandchild to you soon  me and bean are fine thanks honey, no more spotting since sunday think the acup helped  im 8 weeks tomorrow i cant believe it, each week drags and you pray you get to the next week ahead, the worry never stops   

Gill-Your mum sounds a gem, i dont speak with my family they drive me around the    better off without them

Hi to everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill - went trigger happy on the bubbles for you hunny hope that makes you feel better

Kx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KT thats more than generous and way more than I deserve!!, thats made my day!!! cheers love


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

no problem - you can tell I am sat at a desk just looking busy cant you!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

that's better just had a good   and some porridge! Emma I feel for you with the family thing, had a friend in a similar position who cut her family off for over 10 years - her aunty got her put on the missing persons register, she was contacted and now has contact with some of her siblings which is really good for her as she never talked about her family at all. 
But what we all know is we'll all be wonderful, lovely mummies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-I know its not the same but were all here for you honey 
Will never get in contact with mine they could never be bothered with me in the 1st place so better off, hopefully my bean will stay safe and he or she will be my family with d/f and his family


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Emma   

The same applies to you!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

alisha hun am so sorry, feel so sad for you cant magine how hard losing your mum at your age is, sending you   . are you at work today? 

kt, i think its good your having fun on the 2ww. better than spending it at home being neurotic. cheesy who is my pg idol just carried on as normal and look at her. i think some people just arent meant to rest.

cheesy, have prob missed you but have a wonderful wedding day and honeymoon. 

nvh, has af come yet sorry im not keeping up to date with everyone.

hi to everyone else, emma, beaker, barney, budgie, gill, bendy   , and eveyrone else ive forgotton.

Lucy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh man, you guys are just making me sooooooo    

Don't worry, we will all have our own beans one day!  

Oh i hope beaker is ok!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

btw beaker i got my tx plan today and will be starting dreg on 3rd sept, if you are able to add it on to the list. if your busy trying to dry your house out or even worse, prevent more water coming in dont worry bout my trivial ammendment. hope your ok lucy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No   for me yet luc!!!!  I did a hpt this am just to see if it would register in my brain that
i am not pg and it was totally -ve!  I wasn't really expecting anything else, but just thought it might
be good for my brain to see it!  Does that sound crazy!  
Am on day 38 today! argghhhh!!!   

Alisha/Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Hi honey, wow not long till your start tx keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Dumb question coming here

No its ok I have already answered it myself before even typing it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

What was the question - am curious now??

I'll ask a stupid one now - what does tx mean?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry for being all gloomy it must be the weather. happy chat from now on 

NVH - No  for me either actually did a test yesterday just to be sure but of couse -ve

Oh thanks lucy I have mostly good days and the occasional bad day now and again.
Working no way! I'm on my summer holidays - hurray! At a bit of a loose end today, with the weather, should probably go and do some painting...

Kate what was that?  I'm intrigued. . .[br]: 17/08/06, 12:05tx - treatment


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, thanks. I am v excited again. as soon as i got af i felt like i was starting tx again, before that it seemed like forever away.

nvh, sorry hun, even when your expecting a bfn its still horrid to see it again. i did pg test too and i think it worked cos 2 days later af came. i had completely convinced myself i was pg. am soo sad cant believe i can be fooled every month. im like a complete   who never learns. when do you go on hols?

Alisha,   dont be sorry bout being sad, you dont have to be happy all the time. tis ok to be sad hun. dont do painting do something nice ooh cant think of anything shows what a boring life i lead . is your dh at work? i remeber now your a teacher do you teach adults? 

Lucy 

tx is treatment btw


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
How is everyone today? 

What was the question Kate?  im interseted to know!!  Glad the 2ww isnt too bad for you- im ok, this week has flown by, im sure by wed next week i shall be in a different position and moaning that time is going too slow.

Me and dp are palying on the playstation!     It actually passes the time really really quickly!  

We are going to watch last nights love island  in a min- does anyone watch it ..it cracks me up     

Beaker- i hope the rain is staying away from you and that you are nearer to sorting out where you are going to be living.

Em - do you not talk to your family?  

Im not going to eat tuna on my salad today but instead have colslaw! Yum

Alisha and NVH are you both waiting for you af's?  If so heres a dance - it will have to be a small one as i cant jig too much with this embie on board!
       
Alisha dont be sorry about being saad, we cant be happy all the time   ok so im confused now........i think you got your af?  i should really read posts properly!



Love to all

Bendybird.x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Lucy - yeah dp at work - teach adults english of all things! I don't mean paint walls - paint . . .art stuff, artist a lazy one!
I know what you mean about the pg test had made it my mission to go and buy some yesterday and kept thinking maybe I am . . .      

 Bendy thanks for the small dance still no af


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Sorry Cheesy if I missed you, but I just want to wish you a wonderful wedding day. Fingers crossed that it is   day. Enjoy your honeymoon in Italy and eat lots of yummy food.

Bendy and KT - Hope that you are both ok. If I had a time machine I would lend it to you!!

I had an email from my brother today to say he has booked his flight for 29th October so he and the family are really coming home from Oz to live in the soggy uk.  

Sorry for a quick post as quite busy here today, but will try and pop on later.

Jules xxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

alisha, oh good glad you mean nice painting. you sound so arty, english and painting i am imaginig you in a swirly skirt with curly hair and a tabby cat.   OMg now i know you are an english teacher have spent 5 mins trying to spell imagining properly. i nearly got a dictionary out   . i want to pint out my grammer is bad but i usually make more effort when i am wrting outside of ff.  

bendy, love island is fab. i love it , love it. I am truly deeply in love wit brendan i honestly think about him all day  

Lucy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy I like love Island, Sophie does my head in I have to admit!!

I just watched 10mins of BB live and Nikki bumped her nose on the bucket as they are cleaning and went into a real hissy fit, If the little girl I nannied for behaved like her she would be straight on the stairs!!!! 

I have silly question what does "ve" mean??


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

lucy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

gill who wrote ve? was it me i am a careless typer. if it was me prob means nothing. i know that -ve for example menas negative but dont know what ve means on its own. 

my dream has always been to be a nany. how many kids do you have? are you like mary poppins. do you cook dinner and do shopping for a rich family? i would love to do that. 

Lucy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hi all - sorry I've not been around. I'm finding it impossible to seperate my stomach contents from the toilet  I've never felt so awful in my entire life...

Will be around again if my body ever let me


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

bendy, love island is fab. i love it , love it. I am truly deeply in love wit brendan i honestly think about him all day 

Lucy 
[/quote]

Lucy Brendan is yukky and he was sooo unkind about everyone the other night!! I like the little one who looks like hes been to see "Nitty Nora" at school


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL my silly question was going to be what is a hpt but then realised DOH!!!!!

I have just brought 20 off Ebay for £7.95 that detect HCG levels from 10, all at the ready for next week, I can imagine I will probably end up using them all as I wont believe the result either way.

-- The seller has loads by the way and they are only £7.95 with fre P&P if you search for HCG tests they will come up -- Bargain baring in mind they normally cost that much each.

Bendy I love Love Island, you will find it nice and funny last nights (I taped it and watched in when I got in from Darts) especially with Brendan running around in his Y fronts!!!!

Sophie is Sooo up herself 'you would think they are only kissing like that on tv to win votes' 'and they really shouldn't be kissing like that on tv I pushed him away from me'!!!! Yeah right hunny you had your tongue right down his throught love and were ear nibbling!!!!! HE He I would have to slap her I am sorry...


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oopss Jules that's great news    

sorry you're not feeling good Beaker but its for a good cause  , don't they say its a healthy pregnancy if you're sick alot? or is that old wives tales?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Luc
I nanny for 2 children aged 4 and 7 I have been with this family for 2 years but will finish end og Oct when Alex goes to school FT.

I am known on the school run as "nanny McGill" I dont have quite as many warts on my nose as her!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have you got another family lined up Gill from October or are you going to do something different?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Alisha said:


> sorry you're not feeling good Beaker but its for a good cause , don't they say its a healthy pregnancy if you're sick alot? or is that old wives tales?


It is a good sign of strong hormones, but you can have a strong pg without it


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

jules that is fab news, i would hate to live in a diff country to my sis. 

gill, am soo jealous. what a fab job. nanny mcgill  . brendan is not yukky he didnt mean to be horrid it was the programmes fault not his. he didnt know they would show the others. they all talk behind each others back. i wont have a nasty work said bout him   . i think you mean you like that whining weasel lee. i cant stand him he is sooo pathetic. 

beaker sounds awful you poor think but it will so be worth it in the end. 

kt, that sophie is just soo awful. i have never met anyone as self centered as her. its really quite amazing to watch. 

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

KTx- i have some of those tests....when are you going to start testing?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I might test next Friday but certainly not before, however I will definatly be testing on Sunday as I would love it to be the most amazing birthday pressie, and if this is the case I reckon it will be due on my hubbys birthday !!!! How cool


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Poor old you beaker I quote Zita west "many women who have been through IVF feel terribly sick in early pregnancy.Welcome this as a good sign and expect to feel exhausted: in other workds feel good about feeling bad" yeah right Zita!!!! 

KT no I dont have another family lined up I have been asked by another family to work for them but to be honest Nannying and IVF are not a great combination!! Pregnancy and birthing stories everywhere, and the constant dreaded question is a daily thing for me!! 

I am planning on working in a special needs unit fingers crossed!!

Gill xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

When did you work it out to be due?
Have you named yours?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

When my original test date was the 16th August I was told the due date would be 21st Aug so I have just worked it forward from there and come up with the 11th May - however I cant remember who worked out the due date for me.

No we haven't named it, but I do keep winding my other half up and calling it Henry as I really like that name and henrietta if it was a girl but he keeps telling me its a cats name!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

we are calling it derek.......dont like the name but when we were at et, they were talking about the embie and then the nurse asked me for a name, me my mum and my dp all thought she meant for the embie!  it was my name obvioulsy!  Mr Curtis was laughing and we said derek !

Was funny at the time

I will test sunday and not earlier is af is still keeping away


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Girls, if you want to work out the due date go to this site 
http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm

lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

They were really odd about my mum coming in to discuss the whole one or two embie thing, i had to really fight the nurses to get her in!  
I thought it was due 4th may with 11th aug as egg collection  if i worked it out right? 
Maybe i'll test earlier............


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How funny about Derek!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-my cats called Henry  

Bendy-Prefer bb to love island too tired to watch it now though  

Jules-Glad you brother has booked his flight and def on his was home will be lovely for you 
Beaker-Im feeling bad with just the nausea havent puked yet though,nearly did over my laptop on monday when i returned to work, feel worse when i have to get up early, at weekends not so bad

Luc-Brendan is a wimp cant stand him and they way he speaks like he is talking out of his nose..now shane is different matter  

Minow-That site doesnt work it out correctly added four days onto my due date


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

It added 4 days or u have added?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

It added 4 days


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I think it does work it out ok as long as you fill in the retrieval date? But maybe I'm wrong.
But even if only 4 days out it gives you a pretty good idea.
lol
Minow x[br]: 17/08/06, 13:18Oh and also did you know that depending on which country you live in your due date is worked out differently. In this country a lot of babies are classed as being born over due date, I think it is in Germany that they work them out as being due a week later than us and therefore more of their babies are born on the due date!
Anyway, I don't really care....I just want one. It can be born when it likes and I don't care what I have to go through....I just want one. PLEASE!!!!!!
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Too True Minnow, that system worked it out to be the 4th May which is earlier than the other one - Anytime in May will be great its already an expensive month as its our wedding anniversary - 7th
Hubbys birthday 11th
5 friends birthdays
3 friends wedding anniversaries

So add another one no problem

I just want to know its definatly coming and I will be happy - I think I will have to wait until Mar/Apr before I know that though!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

minow me too i just want one, am not fussy any old one will do anyway. born anyway anywhere. please let us have one pleaseeeese


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gosh you lot are a chatty bunch!  

Now i can't remember who asked what 've' means and it means either negative or positive depending on whether a 
- tro a + is placed in front of it!

Luc - yeh its hard to see yet another bloody -ve! but hey, i wasn't really expecting anything else, I woudln't be that
luck!!    But lets hope it brings on af now and then i can at least get rid of this mid-rift bulge and enjoy Thailand.
I go on the 27th so just over a week to go!   

Gone all blank now, can't rememeber who else I waas going too reply back too!   sorry!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Now I'm going to be fussy
I want one born healthy at full term (or very close) by natural delivery in hospital with very little pain please


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL Beaker can fully understand !!!!

Have you sorted out somewhere to move to whilst your house is being sorted


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nvh here is a dance for you am hoping it will work immediately so so you can a witch free hol.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ahhhhhh thanks luc   hope it works!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

beaker, if only it was that easy for us girls. just imagine thats is what most people take for granted. will be keeping my fingers crossed that you will be spared any labour pains as you have suffered so much with morning sickness.

Lucy [br]: 17/08/06, 14:58emma, was just looking at the bun in oven threads. i often do that to look for people with lots of bfn's then bfp to see how realistic it is that could happen to me. anyway saw your name there with edd. am a bit  and forget people move on once they have bfp, anyway felt dead proud of you and all emotional like i was a mum. will you have another scan before 12 weeks or is that the next one now?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I just called nuffield and spoke to Rachael and again they said there is nothing they could do to bring on af!
She said that sometimes after tx you may not ovulate hence the reason why your body doesn't think that you
should have an af! bloody great!  

Emma - glad you are out there with the rest of the 'natural' world of pg ladies and why shouldn't you! Doesn't it
irritate you a bit though as most of them don't probably know how lucky they really are!  Oh god am I sounding like a 
  ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-It is very nice and i know how lucky i have been especially what happened a couple of weeks ago, but i cant wait till i get to 12 weeks still so very scared  anything could happen between now and then please god bubs will be ok    im not having another scan now till the 5th sept so i hopefully will be over 10 weeks then    scans scare me sooo much everytime i have been for one i look away and start shaking and cover my eyes and think the worst  i dont think i will ever stop worrying after going through so much to get where i am now..... all you have to remember is it will be you soon look at everything you have been through i take my hat off to you as you havent given up and i truly believe you will get your dream  

Nvh-i know its true so dont think your being negative, some women take it for granted and fall so easily i know that i will cherish every moment of this pg   and will look after my little one because it has been a hard to have this little one with me i just hope i get to hold him/her in my arms in 7 mths time  

Ladies, you all will get there and dont let this thing beat you, it will happen for you and when it does the worrying starts  
Im not going to pop in so much on this thread as i feel its not fair on you ladies i will pop in to see how you are all doing etc from time to time

Good luck  
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - is your scan at Woking on 5th? I'm back there for another scan that day


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No honey, i have been discharged from woking last friday, my gp is kindly doing the scan at the surgery 

I wish i could stay at woking i love them


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't leave us Emma - you are very much at home here with us here!    In fact we need
all you pg ladies to give us hope!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh thanks Nvh, if everyone else doesnt mind then thats fine, i know i was ok when cheesy and jay jay got a bfp as i could ask them questions etc,


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree Em, you should / can also stay here with us, the same as cheesy as it helps keep us all sane and know there is light at the end of the tunnel, even if it is a stressful one

Kate x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nvh tis prob best to just wait. even though i can imagine must be driving you  . there is that progesterone thing but it would mean your af would definitely come in hols and it cant be too good for your body i dont think, after all the drugs before and it might have aknock on effect on the next af. i really felt like my af wasnt come come then it just turned up out of the blue. am keeping my fingers crossed for you. this bloody IF thing is ridiculous you spend 99% of the time pleading praying begging for af not to come then 1% doing the opposite its enuf to drive you .

emma, i dont blame you hun for wanting to get to the 12 week stage. you must be a nervous wreck. sending you lots of        to keep your little one safe. heopfully after you past 12 weeks you will be able to relax a bit and enjoy it. that must be a huge difference for people without IF. i know my best friend who fell pg accidentally didnt worry at all and just enjoyed her whole 9 months. shes ttc again now for a second. thanks for your positive words. i love having you on this thread, dont want you to feel you have to go, would love you to stay. cheesy and beaker will be needing your company too.

take care lucy [br]: 17/08/06, 16:19posted the last message b4 i read the last few of yours. phewww am i glad your gonna stay em was v sad f  or a minute. didnt want to beg or put pressure on you in case you wanted to go but i really would be sad not to have you here.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Girls

Hope you are all ok.

Don't leave us Emma.  I like your good advice and knowing how you are getting on.

Well done to the 2ww ladies.  Hope those beans are growing nicely.  Sounds like you have brilliant embies so I think you are both going to be great.

Hope the house is drying out Beaker.

I missed the beautiful bride but good luck to her anyway .

 to you all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just think one day soon we will all be on here either pregnant or already having given birth assisting and supporting others no doubt - or trying for our second / third child!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

You must stay Emma, woking is your home!!!

Yeah I cant wait to get preggers, I just want to be a Mummy

I have just returned from the delightful Tesco's trip, Is it just me? but my weekily bills just seem to be increasing I just spent £80 and its not a smellies week either!!

I suppose there is always new tx stuff like brasils, proper pineapple juice etc etc etc but its becoming a joke


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Ladies  

I wish i could still be looked after by Woking


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma,  

When is Mr R back from his holiday? Did you get a chance to say goodbye before he went? 

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma stay dont go chic!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Good afternoon everyone!

I am in a good mood today - just booked our city break which we promised ourselves after our first IVF. We are going to Lisbon for 4 nights!!! Can't wait. The longer I was looking the prices just kept going up and up so I just went for it! Think it is just what DH and I need before getting back into the healthy regime again for our second attempt. Anyone been? Any tips, etc.?

*Gill * - I am glad I am not the only one that spends loads at the supermarket, always a shock when I get my Visa bill in!!!

*Emma * _ I agree with the other girls, you BFP gals give us all hope and faith that it can and will work!

*NVH * - If some girls don't ov after their BFN then does that mean that you just skip an AF or what?? Hope that doesn't happen often as I don't want things to run into Xmas/New Year.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I hope you're right luc! and thanks for your advice today!

Well i am signing off and I am on a 'project management' course tomorrow!    Can't really be
bothered to sit there and be a good student! with not internet either!   
Even though I want af really badly, I really don't want it to show up in the middle of my course! can you imagine!    
It can wait til saturday when I have a hot water bottle to hand! speaking of which, may try that tonight!

Hey there barney - I guess you just skip an af if you don't ov or ov later than normal. Seem to have cm so it could be
ov now or that af is coming! who knows!! but unfortunately I still have to have 2 af's before starting so I could well be into
xmas at this rate!    I don't think it happens to everyone, but from all the replies from people on here and bc it does seem
quite common for af to be late hun.
How exciting about yours hols, glad you managed to book something to get away and spend some quality time with dh!  

Good night ladies and lots of     to bendy and Kate for the next 3 days!

xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a crampy tummy ache


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Crampy tummy is good honey  

Luc-No he was only holiday when i got discharged im soooo sad as i love him sooo much  

Barney-Have a lovely time you lucky lady 

Nvh-enjoy your course  on a friday too


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Bendy  I know i'm no expert not being pg but when on 2ww before I looked up in so many different places what the very early signs of pg were and on the top of the list was always af type pains.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Bendy tis definitely a good sign, i was wishing for those on my 2ww.  

Emma if i see Mr R will tell him you miss him and give him   for you. If i can remeber what he looks like. I've only seen him once and that was before ec when they put that thing in your hand. i think it mustve erased my memory because i have no idea what he looks like now.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

When Mr R did my et he had bits of toilet paper stuck on his face where he had cut himself shaving.  I remember thinking my god can I trust this man near my bits!!!!!!       Bless him - so lovely.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

budgie 

ooh i would hate mr r to do my et am soo used to mr c now.

[br]: 17/08/06, 17:24would be very emabarased to have a new person. budgie is mr r your consultant.[br]: 17/08/06, 17:26Budgie you should watch out saying anything -ve about Mr R. Emma will not like that at all .


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Luc - Its worrying when you are used to someone. I was so happy with Mr C at first consultation and paniced when heard Mr R doing ec and et but he was so nice. Mr C did my fet and it was a horrible experience because he was in a bad mood and in a rush. Think its just pot luck because they are both normally very nice.

Don't worry if you do get Mr R. He is so lovely and look at it as a positive it could be fate that he is the one to get you pg. [br]: 17/08/06, 17:29Mr C is my consultant


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

I know what you mean. I think the first time I met Mr C for my initial consulation he was in a bad mood and not at all nice. But once I got to know him I thought he was great. Im sure your right Mr R would be probably be lovely if I did have him. I hate hate et though. I know its sposed to be a good time seeing the embies and everything but that specutulum thing and the washing arghh its like a smear that goes on forever and the way they peer right in I find it soo embarasing.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm back again  

Just got back from picking up my meds from the clinic and I'm ready to get started again   

There are so many people on this thread now! I'll never keep up with you all as I can't post during the day, but lots of     to all of you no matter what stage you're at.


Emma and Beaker - big huge congratulations to you both!!        I'm over the moon to see you both with pregnancy tickers   Now, send some of that good luck   and babydust  my way  

Debs
xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Luc - Yes women I know moan and moan when they get their 3 yearly smear through about how horrible it is.  They ought to try this.  I think the scans are worse. The et I don't mind because the first time I just thought thank god I got this far through the cycle and the second time I was pleased that my embies had thawed.  

When the consultant has his head in your bits I always think of that bit in only fools and horses where del boys woman is giving birth and the midwife puts his head right down there and comes back up without his wig!! 

Do you know the one I mean?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Budgie oh yes lol  . I'll think of that next time. Im fine with the scans even quite enjoy them, watching my follicles grow. 

Hope, fab to have you back, when will you be starting? are you doing a medicated fet?

Lucy


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm over the embarrassment of having various people look at my bits   Smear tests will never be the big deal they used to be  

Luc - medicated FET for me again....start down-regging next Wednesday  I'm using buserelin this time for the first time so a bit nervous about all those needles, although I know I'll be fine once I get started.
Are there a few of us about to start cycling together?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes luc is right anyone who says anything negative about mr r is in trouble    
He was really gentle with me for my e/t and i hate smears caroline and d/f were holding my hands its weird when he put them in i felt like butterflies in my tummy like a warm feeling  

Hope-Good to see you again honey, dont worry about the needles i hate them but it wasnt that bad 
Anyone heard from Cecilie surely she has had her bubs by now 

Budgie-  that made me   ahhh i would of wiped his face clean for him


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Cecilie's due date was yesterday but no sign of the baby yet   I've made her promise to text me as soon as there is news  

Am I allowed to love both Mr R and Mr C?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah cause you are hope  

Oh good let us know wont you when her bubs is here, how is she havent seen her on this thread for ages


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anyone else think that Mr C has the most amazing eyes?
He was away for my ec last time so Mr R did it but I only got to see him for a few minutes so I don't really know him (even though he has seen far more of me than most people I know!  )
Basically I'll love them all if they help me have a baby and I know they are doing their best so I pretty much love them all anyway....will just love them that little bit more if ....sorry I mean when!...it works!

lovely evening with dh snuggling on the sofa planned so bye for now
lol to all
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-I've not met mr c so cant comment, bet his not as lovely as mr r


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, I have heard Mr C is better looking than Mr R. Sorry hun. facts are facts.  

Minow i reckon your right im sure the love does grow when they help you achive your dream. 

Hope, i dont think ill ever stop being embarassed. how come you havent had buserelin before? what did you have last time? i have only ever had buserilin but this time am having synarel whatever that is. 

Lucy


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

God, I hope Mr C and Mr R never read this   ()

Luc - I've had Synarel my last two cycles. I've not had any particular problems with it but the lining of my nose gets a bit sore and hasn't quite recovered from last time. Caroline reckoned my poor old nose needed a break


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Mr C is equally as lovely as Mr R....i have seen them both and think they are both very lovely people.  When i saw Mr C at my EC i nearly laughed out loud when i looked at him........all i could think of was some ladies saying how good looking he was. He looked awful at my ec and i don't think he even brushed his hair it was wild!   But he was 20 mins late and kept me waiting down there with that horrid needle in my hand!

Saying all that, at my et he had obviously got up in time that morning and did look a bit sexy in a doctor kind of save me way!  Was rather embarrassed when his head did get a little too close!!

If i had to choose i would do Mr Curtis! 

My tummy hurts!!!!

Have a good evening roll on tomo...only 10 days to go then.nearly out of double figures!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-  how could you do mr c and not mr r   

Hope-Yeah could you imagine if they read about us squabbling over them 

Although wildcat said that the nurse's read this


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bendy   you are soo funny. If i could chose id do the one with the best swimmers.

i think your right though mr c has good and bad days.

hope, oh no i dont want to sniff anything i think its wierd. why do they put some people on synarel and some on buserelin. do you know? id rather have buserelin again.

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Mr riddle is a bit too thin and makes me think hes thin all over   

Mr Curtis looks like he would be a wild tiger with the right woman


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

[br]: 17/08/06, 18:36blimey and i think mr c is thin, so mr r would definitely be too thin for me.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I still have the sore tummy when i wee........is that ok too still have it, i kow some of you had it but how long did it work?

My tummy is soooo tender and sore when i poke it.........i know i should stop poking it! ;0)[br]: 17/08/06, 18:37


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Bendy, i only had that wee thing for a few days i think. i thought yours went away. has it come back again ?[br]: 17/08/06, 18:38  stop the poking bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I went away really quickly....i think by tues but it is killing me today.  Its sooooooooooo bloated i look fat!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

I was the same really bloated and fat i think thats ok, but im not sure bout the wee thing. How many days since your EC now?


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

The nurses do read this -  Linda told me at my very first appointment that they like to see what we're all saying  

bendy - leave that tummy alone! It's carrying precious cargo    I had the wee thing as well, but I did develop full blown OHSS and hurting when I wee was the least of my worries   I don't think it'll get any worse for you

Luc - not sure why they've swapped you? Have you had any problems down-regging before? The sniffing isn't so bad - just have plenty of mints to get rid of the horrible taste


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   you devil  if its come back honey give the clinic a call tomorrow to rule out a urine infection 

Your all like sexed starved women  [br]: 17/08/06, 18:43Hope-which one is Linda


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I told you I like to have lots of sex...Itsl killing me already!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Linda is the really lovely one   ( hello Linda if you are reading  )
Blond hair, tied back in a ponytail, sometimes wears glasses


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh the one with the soft voice young girl 

Bendy-Blimey i dont know how you could i havent had any hows your father since before tx  i was soooo sore and bloated and because of my m/c etc i was told to avoid to at least 13wks..im glad im too tired


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree with Emma call the clini tommorrow about the wee thing. 

Linda is lurvely. Little blond and pretty. 

Hope, did you end up in hspital with your ohss? 

I think Mr C only changed my drugs cos he is trying anything to see if it makes a difference, cos i keep getting good embies and no bfp. i think realistically he's proabaly only changing them to shut me up cos im struggling to carry on doing the same tx over and over when its not working. oh i wish i had asked him more info at my follow up about the benefits of changing the drugs. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc   im sure they werent doing it to shut you up


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

emma - that's the one   I love Linda  

Luc - it's possible that a different drug might make the difference  . Well, I hope it does the trick - you deserve a  after all this time 
I did end up in hospital with OHSS  It was horrible and very scary. Luckily they didn't have to drain the fluid and they let me out after 5 days but if the emryos had been put back I would have been very ill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh hope i was lucky i only had it mildly, didnt have any symptoms though they could tell from my 1st scan and bloods, they nearly cancelled the tx...it was Linda that gave me the good news  

I love mr r, Leah,Caroline and Ann. Leah and Caroline were with me and helped me dress and undress when i had my ectopic they really looked after me....and Ann is just funny and mad makes me


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, maybe your right but i wouldnt blame him if he did. I am like a woman posessed and desperate, i do feel sorry for him. i go in with my list of one hundred things i want to try, but im sure they are used to it. 

Hope, i love linda too she is such a sweetie. i dont get her to see as much lately though. i think she had a bit of time off. being in hospital mustve been terrible. i have never been in hospital and can imagine it is horrid horrid.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh you have every right Luc dont be so hard on yourself 

Im going to run now girls starving hungry and d/f will be home from the airport soon 

Have a lovely evening

And bendy-Ring the clinic tomorrow  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

I was the opposite emma - my scans and bloods were just below the danger point and everyone thought I'd be ok. By the time I went into hospital (on the evening of my cancelled ET) I was severely dehydrated, so swollen I looked 6 months pregnant, vomiting, diarrhoea, the lot   Luckily there is a consultant at my local NHS who used to do fertility treatment and has a special interest in OHSS - he practically skipped onto the ward when he heard I'd been admitted   They took really good care of me   

I was so scared of going to the hospital, but once I got there the relief was amazing - I didn't have to worry anymore and just let them take care of me. The scary thing was that no-one could tell me how much worse it was going to get  

Anyway, thankfully it is really rare to get as bad as that - and FET's have no risk of it  

Have a lovely evening emma


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im definalty going to call the clinic tomo first thing.  i feel like poo...my tummy is hurting, i keep feeling sick and dizzy- got up to answer the door from sitting and i had to hold onto something.

I sure its nothing but its just making me feel abit nervous and uneasy.

i havent had sex since about a week b4 ec........wont be haiving it untill im 12 weeks if this works!!

Going to watch crappy telly!

B.x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi bendy  

I'm pretty sure you'll be ok - but phone the clinic first thing and let them know how you are feeling. It could just be the procedures that have made your tummy sore, and the drugs making you feel sick (cyclogest gives me terrible nausea  )

Have a really relaxing night and hopefully you'll feel better tomorrow


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning all, 

Beaker, How are you today. Its stilll raining where I am and keep thinking of you trying to stop you house from getting wet. Hope your ok. 

Lucy


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Hope not sure if we've chatted  but seen your posts around  

morning lucy, how are you?

Beaker how are you today?

Bendy did you ring the clinic?

hello hope everyone else is ok today. . .

the   arrived in her glory today, after sending me   yesterday evening (did you see nicky go nuts in the diary room and lash out at the camera? . . .that's me   ) , row with dp and then   all evening.    eyes very puffy and small this morning (nice) but still annoyed at dp. dp went to bed without making up I hate that. I really tried to keep my pmt under control but sometimes . . .hormones. . . 
 but do feel better now that af has arrived.
Alisha x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Alisha-glad your AF has finally put in an appearance  Hormones are strange things-my dp certainly thinks so, I'm all over the place!

Beaker- heard the rain last night, hoping that it hasn't made you flood any worse 

Luc,  Budgie and hope how are you all doing?

Emma- hows that bubs this morning?

I haven't called the clinic, as some of you ladies said its nothing and Im sure that its nothing and I don't want to phone and be  a pest.  Was up all night...i could have cried my tummy hurt that much. Nothing wakes me normally!  Had to take some paracetamol and i never take those unless its bad!  Bit better today but I've cancelled my plans so I can just lay on the sofa.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow you guys chatted loads last night.

Congrats Alisha on AF about time ah love!!!!

Bendy if you are still in pain give them a bell      

Who mentioned the O dreams before as I had one last night and I can't remember what was said?

Bendy- just think we are now Friday so effectively a week through our 2WW wait as I dont count weekends   but makes ourselves feel better -- my pregnancy tests that I got off ebay yesterday arrived this morning -- oh how tempting but how silly as waaaaaayyyy to early LOL


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks you two   

Bendy not sure about that much pain in your tummy .. . I think you should give them a ring (you've paid for the care honey) Mr R said to me call anytime about any worries . . they are there to help

Kate put the tests away


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Step away from the tests!  

I think might start testing on Friday...maybe Saturday and i will have to do it in secret.  Have given the test to parents so its out of the house as dp wants us to do it Monday   Like I can wait that long!

Call the clinic once i have had my shower


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Alisha, sorry to hear bout your   argument. but glad to hear you finally have af. 

Kt,   way too early dont even go there. anyway im sure you said your having pregnly injections and not cyclogest. so you would get a false positive anyway. i think emma had the o dream and so did someone else cant remeber who but if emma did its def a good sign.

bendy,   call the clinic now just to be safe. 

Lucy


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree Bendy you should give them a call. Just to put your mind at rest

Sarah xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No Lucy I am on the dredded cyclogest I know I wouldn't test this early as it would be madness but its all very exciting.

I wish I could fast forward time.....

ktx

BENDY CALL NOW!!!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all!

Managed to walk the dog in between th showers this morning so that's a good start to the day! Going to do a bit of work today (I am a teacher), first time I've thought about doing anything since EC and BFN . Then I think I'll start thinking about what to pack for Lisbon. 

Your comments last night about Mr C/R had me in fits  I dread to think what they would be saying if they read this!!!!

*Bendy* - I was in pain for about a week after EC/ET. Was worried for a bit but when I phoned the clinic they said that they were sure it was OK and perfectly normal as EC is an op and your body is recovering. Next time I'm not going to be so worried and just lie on the sofa and take paracetamol if I need to. Hope you feel better v soon. Give them a call as it did help me feel a bit better.

*Alisha * - Good news that AF has arrived

Hope everyone else is OK this morning!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!!

How bad is this?? Ive only just woken up about 1/2 hour go, Dh bought me a drink at 7.30 and it was stone cold by the bed 

Bendy, hope you feel a bit better, buzz them anyway, thats what they are there for!!

Hope your going to hide those wee sticks girlies!! congrats on the witches arrival KT!! 

Am going to list some stuff on ebay today and try and make a few bob!!

See ya

Gill[br]: 18/08/06, 10:31ooops sorry I meant Luc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

kt                        . tis fab that your excited 

bendy                       

i  so hope you get your bfps.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill LOL its not me with the AF its Alisha I am on the 2WW I dont want an AF !!!!!!

I think you might still be sleep walking


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I did realise that and say oops sorry, my heart beat went all fast and my top lip sweaty, I hope I didnt upset or offend you love

Gill


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

so many teachers barney do you teach children or adults? 

gill can i ask do you work? i feel like we all spend so long on here we seem like we are all on our summer hols.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes I do work but I am very lucky to work mon tues wed only and have a bit of leave of late as the family I work with have been away!!

I always think that when I read all the posts in the evenings when Ive been at work, do you office girls get told off or funny looks ?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, so sorry gill you must think i am a looney. i know now we had that great big chat yesterday day bout you being nanny mcgill. for someone reason i got it in my mind that was nvh nanny mcnvh i dont think. so sorry  . [br]: 18/08/06, 10:48i am at home too. only work mon-weds aswell. i could never go on ff when im at work have far too much to do. i do remember everything you said yesterday bout you job just got you mixed up, dont want you to think i dont listen.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Kate/Gill glad we've sorted that one out!

Barney are you a real teacher? 

Luc what do you do?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill no you didnt offend hunny I thought it was quite funny


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Luc - I teach children. I love the job but was really needing this summer away from the whole environment. It is sometimes quite difficult if I am having a crap day with all the ttc stuff and I am in work surrounded by little children and lots of the mums who drop their children off have babies. Quite looking forward to going back in Sept but not sure how I will get on having #2 IVF when I'm at work as this time most of it was done during summer hols.

Alisha - Yes, I think I am a real teacher!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Barney I'm in the same situation, as stimm scans and 2ww was in summer hols, this time it will be in term time - so not sure what to say to work


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I am going to tell my work this time as it will be too stressful trying to think of excuses for scans/appointments, etc.. I am hoping they will be understanding. What is your boss like Alisha? Do you think he/she will be good about things?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm on a psychology training course, so have thurs and fri's as uni days but its summer hols now so should be studying but im on here instead. 

barney, i can imagine it must be hard. my best friend is a teacher i used to be dead jealous of her spending all day with children, but now im quite bittter about the whole ivf thing i stay away from children instead of chooing to be around them. never ever thought that would happen to me. even went camping and chose a no kids site a couple of weeks ago!! i often see posts from teachers who struggle with appt etc, i can imagine that must be really hard. i think telling your work is best so they can plan your cover in advance. i have never told work b4 but i finish training in sept and will get a proper job and do plan to tell them cos it is really hard when things are so last minute and erratic with ivf. 

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I work in a day nursery and sometimes i get down with all the little ones around me everyday........but i just cant wait till i have one of me very own!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I am not really looking forward to all the appointments, etc. I am planning on telling the Head and my direct boss (who recently told us that her 18 year old daughter was concieve thro IVF) but I don't want the other teachers/TAs to know. I am thinking that I will have to make up some other gynae prob that is being investigated as it is a small dept and everyone wants to know what is going on, etc. It is not easy to just sluip out for an appointment or come in late as cover always has to be sorted and normally ends up putting someone else out.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Well last time I just said I had hospital appointments and they didn't ask any questions. . .like you I work for a county council and I spose they're a 'right on' cc. They'll be nice about it but . . I have a few managers (!) some new to the job so I can imagine that they'll go to the 'top' to find out the protocol with ivf. Is it a medical condition or a choice thing. . . . (will or won't I get paid) that's what they'll be deciding. 
Dp's boss decided it was a choice thing so he had to take holidays  
How about you? What's your boss like?

WHat proper  job will you get luc?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

My boss is a biy scary to be honest! Think she'll do the right thing tho. I am going to tell her that I will try whenever poss to make app early or late so as little disruption as poss. Even if she said you will have to take it unpaid I would as obviously IVF is more important at the mo.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hope I didn't offend you lucy about the proper job?   I always fancied being a child Psychologist? 

Bendy what a great mummy you'll be with all that experience and also 'play' experience, my friend who has a toddler and a new born can't do the 'play with me' thing


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies....or should I say chatterboxes!

Feeling quite good today as it is weigh in day and I have lost another 2.4 pounds so that's over a stone now (in fact 1stone 2pounds!) YAY and my measurements are coming down as well...although I now have rather sad appologies for boobs but I'm sure the ICSI if like the IVF last time will fix that!

Did a really good work out this morning and feeling pleased with myself! 

Hope all with embies are doing well and they are snuggling in good and proper. Have you looked at this site? http://www.visembryo.com/baby/hp.html
You can see what stage little beanies should be at.

I do feel for you all having to worry about telling your bosses about treatment. It must be tough. I just have to try and work mine into a less busy time work wise as there are somethings I just can't get out of even for ec.

Time for a cupa anyone?....I'll just pop and put the kettle on (it should fit now I've lost the weight!!  )

lol
Minow x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65391.new.html#new


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - Have you told your work yet? When are you hoping to start IVF again?

Morning Minow!


----------

